# Disappointed in your dog?



## PaddyD

I am one of the many GSD owners are very satisfied/happy with how my dog turned out. I see many, many posts from members who either got their puppy from a BYB, a shelter, or a respected breeder ... all of whom are very happy (and maybe surprised) with how their dogs grew into good canine companions and citizens.
Is there anyone here who either regrets getting a GSD or is disappointed in how your pup turned out? If so, why? This is a no-blame, judgment-free thread.


----------



## Emoore

Yes. I love Rocky with all my heart and I feel disloyal even saying this, but he's a nervebag. Afraid of gunshots, afraid of fireworks, afraid of sudden movements, afraid of strangers, afraid of kids. . . I don't trust him around kids or kids around him because he's terrified of them and kids seem bent on forcing him into a corner and petting him. 

I love him and he's my best friend, I just wish he weren't so afraid. We got him from a byb before I knew any better.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby's only problem is that she is shy with other dogs until she KNOWS they are not aggressive in any way. Then she will play. She would never fight to protect herself.
One other thing and it's not a major disappointment is that I would like her to be a little stockier in build, she is a very feminine (super model?) shepherd.


----------



## Greydusk

I'll admit I was a little disappointed with Blitz, terriefied of thunder, the toaster and now for some strange reason squeaky toys. Plus his aggression with other dogs was out of control. I had wanted a dog who I could take anywhere, long hikes, outside restaurants, everywhere. 

Well I contacted a trainer and his dog issues are much better, he even has a friend who's a puppy. Adult dog's he still has issues with but hopefully he'll get better.

I adopted him with limited information-just that he didn't like "alpha" dogs (read: any dog that looks at him) and he was a confirmed cat killer. 

I love him just the same.


----------



## Freddy

My female show/working cross. Total washout in Schutzhund, lazy dog. She's had skin conditions almost constantly, and I've spent a fortune in vet care, bloodwork, etc. On a rehydrated raw diet she has improved, but she is 5 and acts like she's 10. The breeder told me all the pups in the litter except her were going to Colorado to be prison patrol dogs. I wouldn't want to be a guard there....


----------



## fuzzybunny

I think overall I'm happy with Jazz and that he was matched well to us. I'm disappointed that he has a week tummy and he's terrified of thunder/fireworks.


----------



## PaddyD

Freddy said:


> The breeder told me all the pups in the litter except her were going to Colorado to be prison patrol dogs. I wouldn't want to be a guard there....


ROTFLMAO :laugh:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Four of my five are pefect, wonderful temperaments, couldn't ask for better. One of the five however, has some fear issues (much improved but will never be absolute solid nerved) and she is the highest drive dog I've ever owned (won't do that again). 

She's a handful but I love her just as much as the other four.


----------



## codmaster

Baron is from a top ASL kennel and was supposed to be a top show dog. Did very well as a puppy but then developed a little DA (with dogs that stare! but getting a lot better!). He also has a couple of health issues - a very sensitive stomach and worse, a "pinched nerve" in his back near his tail that we are still working on. OTOH, he has a unique temperament among all of the GSD's that we have owned in the past - likes cats generally and loves little kids (of which we have neither!). Still a little mouthy at 3.5+yo (not bite just MOUTHS!) *We'll keep him!*


----------



## Freestep

PaddyD said:


> Is there anyone here who either regrets getting a GSD or is disappointed in how your pup turned out? If so, why? This is a no-blame, judgment-free thread.


I've been disappointed before. My first purebred GSD had severe dysplasia and had poor nerve... possibly due to pain, we can never be sure. At the time, I couldn't afford hip surgery so we made the difficult decision to put her down. 

I was very disappointed when my second GSD came up with incurable cancer at age 4. She wasn't perfect, but I loved that dog and was hoping she'd stick around for a good long time.

I was disappointed with my third GSD when she had moderate dysplasia, ADD, and way too much cat drive for my household. She was a great little dog in a lot of ways, just wasn't the right dog for me. I rehomed her to a SchH enthusiast with no cats.

So far with GSD #4 and #5, I have no complaints! No dog is perfect, but I've had no disappointment with my current dogs.


----------



## LukasGSD

Disapointed in Jaxon? No. Not ever, if anything I'm more than satisfied with him. He is perfect.  

Disapointed in Lukas? I didn't expect much of him when I got him, so I can't say I was disapointed, though he's got his fair share of issues. If anything it was more my fault - besides having poor coat and allergy issues. He's got a grouchy disposition with other dogs, he could never do the work Jaxon is doing. I love him so much though, and I'd just die if I ever lost him.


----------



## Liesje

No major disappointments here. Any ones I may have had are something I should have foreseen because I know the lines, pedigree, breeders, etc of my three GSDs.

Nikon does have a congenital condition that will probably cause problems later on (it is causing minor problems right now) but right now the only thing he is restricted from doing outright is weight pull. I would have liked to have tried it but I suppose I'm also grateful now I won't be spending the money on another custom harness and more competition entries!

Overall, all three of mine are/have been healthy and the temperaments I desired.


----------



## doggiedad

i'm never disappointed with my dogs
and that doesn't matter if they're GSD's
or mutts. there's no secret to owning
a well behaved, well trained, highly
socialized dog. 

>>>> all you have to dois put in the time for training and socializing.<<<<<

there's no Dog Whisperers. anybody that
trains and socializes any dog is a Whisperer.
i find a lot of people don't have common sense
and they don't think ahead to stay ahead
when it comes to training and socializing.
even if you're clueless about raising a dog
there's trainers out there that can help you.
you put in the


----------



## Two

I can't see anyone who has built a loving and healthy relationship (with any dog really) be upset with getting the dog. Once you pass the puppy stage (or landshark seems to be a popular term around here) I am sure that things get much better, although the puppy stage is a fun one =]


----------



## Emoore

Two said:


> I can't see anyone who has built a loving and healthy relationship (with any dog really) be upset with getting the dog. Once you pass the puppy stage (or landshark seems to be a popular term around here) I am sure that things get much better, although the puppy stage is a fun one =]


I'm not upset about getting him. He's my best friend and I don't regret having him for a second. I regret that he lives his life in fear of things that won't hurt him. I wish he didn't have to spend so much time worrying and being afraid. People who have dogs with health issues don't regret having them; they regret and are disappointed with what their beloved companion has to go through.


----------



## gsdraven

Sometimes I'm a little disappointed with Raven but it's through no fault of her own. She has an excellent temperament and is healthy (*knock wood*) but my expectations of a dog have changed since I got her. She is a very independent dog and not as cuddly as I like but that doesn't make her a bad companion. She doesn't seem to have as much drive as I now like but that could also just be my failure to motivate her and bring it out.

She's my #1 girl though and I wouldn't trade her for anything. She's a wonderful (and tolerant) foster sister and usually does what I ask.


----------



## doggiedad

to me perfect is well trained, highly socialized, not reactive to other animals and storms, can go anywhere, no health issues and that doesn't
matter if they're pure bred or mutts. i bet a lot of people
have dogs like this.



Freestep said:


> No dog is perfect, but I've had no disappointment with my current dogs.


----------



## doggiedad

don't be disappointed. you have a nice dog.
excellent temperament and healthy, everybody
wants that.



gsdraven said:


> Sometimes I'm a little disappointed with Raven but it's through no fault of her own.She has
> 
> >>>>an excellent temperament and is healthy <<<<
> 
> (*knock wood*) but my expectations of a dog have changed since I got her. She is a very independent dog and not as cuddly as I like but that doesn't make her a bad companion. She doesn't seem to have as much drive as I now like but that could also just be my failure to motivate her and bring it out.
> 
> She's my #1 girl though and I wouldn't trade her for anything. She's a wonderful (and tolerant) foster sister and usually does what I ask.


----------



## aManicCookie

With Gryff I'd have to say I've not had him long enough to have something to be disappointed in or to say that I don't have anything to be disappointed in. So far I can say that I love him more than anything...and he can frustrate me more than anything lol. He also has the power to make me laugh when I'm in tears and he warms my heart like nothing else can.

I don't think that I was "truely" ready for the constant nosing, the mouthy-ness, and just truely how powerful these playful fur babies are....  It's okay though, I wouldn't trade him ever.


----------



## PaddyD

This was intended to be a no blame, judgement free thread ( I should have included soap box free) ....... and for the most part it has been. By judgment free I meant free of judging others' posts. Thank you for being so open.


----------



## MissKaos

My first GSD was a rescue dog that wash shipped to me from Laport, TX. Thor was an oversized white that was the largest couch potato in the world. That wasn't the disappointing part - - He was incredibly "prejudiced" of Hispanics. I can't really say that it was a disappointment as much as it was very confusing to me and I couldn't trust him around them. He would go so far as to body slam himself against my plate glass window to get at my Hispanic neighbors across the street. I never could figure out how he could tell the difference!!!

My major disappointment is that he died suddenly on xmas eve night 2 years ago of hemangio sarcoma at the age of 9(ish), and I only had the pleasure of having him in my life for 6 years. It just wasn't long enough and he never got all the toys that we had under the xmas tree for him


----------



## TankGrrl66

I was actually really bummed out when I adopted my first GSD, Rudy. He was nuts! I wasn't used to a dog ever having issues before. I learned a lot from him, and I am very happy with him. We hike, do agility, and are social butterflys. He can go anywhere with me. He is around 8 years old and he is exceptionally healthy right now. His vet was very impressed...he said he is used to seeing them fall apart at this age. 

Beau has health issues and moderate nerve issues. He has an eye condition, a sensitive stomach, had a TPLO for a luxating patella when he was with his previous owners, and Rudy can run circles around him all day long. 

My only major let down is that I started getting into Schutzhund and ringsport...and I can't use either of them for it. 
I decided to just have fun with them and love them until the time came when I could actually get my fancy working puppy. I had my breeder picked out and everything, I was just waiting for the time to be right.

But now since Schatzi(formerly Jazz, I renamed her bc it just fits her personality better) really just fell into my lap, I am pretty pleased with her so far. She just calmly accepts whatever I throw her way. She not only follows/chases any moving object or toy, she pounces upon it with enthusiasm.
Just bc I don't know her background I will not do bitework with her, but I really want to incorporate other elements of the sports I like 

I love my GSDs though. If I didn't love them all i wouldn't have three LOL


----------



## Zisso

Neither one of my dogs are perfect. Far from it actually. Nadia is not great with strangers and she paces a LOT even with a ton of exercise. Zisso is afraid of fireworks and gunfire. Nadia does not even hold still long enough for me to give her a good old hug. Zisso, at times, I think would sleep inside my skin better than on the bed next to me when the fireworks are going off. Would they protect me if a burglar came into the house? Perhaps. Nadia, definitely, unless the intruder raised an arm up in a threatening manner...then she would retreat. Zisso, maybe, unless the burglar lit a fire cracker outside the window first! 

Does that mean I am unhappy with them? NOoooo way!! I love them and all of their quirks 100%! They are the light of my eye. They keep me on my toes, they make me laugh, they give me confidence, they provide me with all the love and devotion I could ask for. They give me a reason to get up every day and to be a better person to the best of ability.


----------



## Anja1Blue

No, I can't say I've ever been disappointed, and we've owned a number of different breeds (plus cats at one time.) Have had to deal with some difficult health conditions on occasion which have tested my resolve, but all in all each and every one has brought us a great deal of happiness. Pity dogs can't talk though - we could start a thread titled "Disappointed in your owner?" 
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Backwoodz_ACO

I can't say that I have ever been disappointed with any dog I have ever owned. Most of the problems that my dogs have or had are a reflection on my part of poor training in the past. When you get a puppy you have better chances of raising them to be what you want them to be and fixing problems before they become behavioral. If there was anything I would be disappointed in Jerry Lee for it would be how he greets everyone. He is so sweet and loves new people that he is all over them...but again that is poor training on my part, not his and luckily I can still fix the issue.


----------



## weber1b

We certainly would change things on two of ours in particular, but given they are rescues, some of the result is to be expected. We also have learned a LOT from these dogs so will be better prepared in the future to either avoid these situations (or not, sometimes the decision to rescue is just that)

We would love Max to be less dog aggressive and have tried working with him, but time and financial comittment does impact that. He is fine at home, wonderful personality but just does not tolerate dogs outside our group. He also has severe skin and allergy problems that are chronic and we will deal with the rest of his life.

Then there is Patton. He is so much better than when we got him and I'm sure his issues are confidence but he is over protective and it manifests itself in his tendancy to bite. If he feels there are issues with you, he will grab hold. We have to manage his contacts carefully. If he is comfortable with you, he is great. We have had large groups of family in our house and have been fine. Other large groups in the house, he gets caged. We have to make sure when we walk him that he does not come close casually to anyone passing by. He will let people pet him just fine if we introduce him properly. 

He is tolerant of other dogs, but has a hair trigger. If he feels any threat, then he is ready to rumble. He is MUCH better with this than when we first took him in and will often just look at other dogs with mild interest.

The combination of the two boys has been interesting. The basic issue is that Max, with his aggression, will start something, and Patton will jump in to finish it. No problems at home (not since November) but if we have both of them out on a walk together, Max will bark at another dog, Patton picks up the cue and then they want to get into it with each other (which is why we rarely do this and will diligently avoid dog encounters if we do).

Having said all that, they are all good dogs, smart and generally eager to please. We will always have GSD's in the future and will most likley always have rescues. We understand that sometimes things will not be perfect and we can work to better them when they are not.


----------



## PaddyD

MissKaos said:


> My first GSD was a rescue dog that wash shipped to me from Laport, TX. Thor was an oversized white that was the largest couch potato in the world. That wasn't the disappointing part - - He was incredibly "prejudiced" of Hispanics. I can't really say that it was a disappointment as much as it was very confusing to me and I couldn't trust him around them. He would go so far as to body slam himself against my plate glass window to get at my Hispanic neighbors across the street. I never could figure out how he could tell the difference!!!
> 
> My major disappointment is that he died suddenly on xmas eve night 2 years ago of hemangio sarcoma at the age of 9(ish), and I only had the pleasure of having him in my life for 6 years. It just wasn't long enough and he never got all the toys that we had under the xmas tree for him


I had a GSD that was prejudiced against blacks. He was a rescue and he, too, would go ballistic when he saw a black person. I guessed that he was trained by some prejudiced jerk. At that time I was 180 and in excellent shape but he could pull me around like a rag doll even with a prong collar. I was not at a point in my life where I could try to train it out of him so I returned him to the shelter and got a different dog.


----------



## Management

Focus on the potentials. Nurture and develop all that she can be. 

"When you change the way you look at things, the things you look at begin to change."


----------



## PaddyD

Management said:


> Focus on the potentials. Nurture and develop all that she can be.
> 
> "When you change the way you look at things, the things you look at begin to change."



OOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LaRen616

IMO my Sinister is perfect, exactly what I was looking for and I wouldn't change him for the world.

The only thing that I kind of dislike (but it doesn't bother me) is that he is extremely friendly towards strangers that come over and into my house, he acts like they are his best friend. 

But I also love that he is friendly towards everyone, so no complaints. :wub:


----------



## doggiedad

i think Wayne Dyer said that.



Management said:


> "When you change the way you look at things, the things you look at begin to change."


----------



## Management

Yes. It's been said or described in many different ways but I liked Dr. Wayne's the best.


----------



## Dragonwyke

_both sasha and banshee are very nearly perfect for me. sasha is a mix, but i call her gsd anyway cuz she's probably about 50% gsd, the rest being husky/wolfdog mix. she's very laid back and wouldn't hurt a fly, no aggression whatever tho she does have ALOT of drive. banshee is a pb gsd, tho over sized and lanky. he's in overdrive almost all the time w/a HUGE play drive and almost no prey drive, he wouldn't hurt a fly. he doesn't even like to fight w/the other dogs when they want to wrestle. he just walks away even tho he towers over them all. they're wonderful cuz they can both walk me into the ground, and still have energy left over. which is why i wanted a gsd in the first place. banshee is protective and defensive of his family and pack, sasha will love anyone that walks into thru the fence, she doens't care. if she doesn't like the look of them, she'll go hide out. 

the ONLY thing i would change is that sasha doesn't always listen when i want her to. she's very independant and will only follow commands when she feels they benefit her in some way, typical of a wolfdog. but i can live w/her independant ways. the only thing i'd change about banshee is his delicate bone structure in his legs and feet. he's built like a deer and always getting bruised or hurt somehow and can't always go on our 4mi long walks and he gets frustrated over it. my biggest disappointment is the treatment they both received by the humans in their lives before they came to me, being that they're both rescues. 

otherwise i LOVE LOVE LOVE my gsds. 

maria 
_


----------



## CarrieJ

Alice is a good dog. The only thing that I would say is disappointing is the seizures.
But, knowing all of the other health issues that this breed can have...it could be worse. What makes it disappointing is that it will shorten her life and there's nothing that I can do about it. She's starting to develop those amusing quirks that you see when maturity hits and the landshark/youngun' stage slows down.

I keep saying that she'll be my last shepherd as I'm getting older and I have to consider the needs of a young dog vs. my age (44--now). But, I keep waffling and know that when the time comes....I'll get an older shepherd. Lord knows that there's many out there that need good structured loving homes.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I love Otto!! He is just what I wanted when I bought him from a BYB (not understanding what a BYB was). I really lucked out with him (Really). So far no heath issue or skin issues here. Good nerves, likes please and works hard. Great with kids. Everyone loves him when they see him too. :wub: 

There is one thing that stresses me some times. That is that's when he get super excited when we go places. He is so ADHD just like me . I can't blame him lol. I'm working on this with him. Otto is just ready to go go go.... work?, play?, swim?, boat?, store?, work?, ball?, walk?, hike?, play?, ball?, store??? Where are we going mom? As soon as I grab his leash I can tell his brain is going a million miles an hour and it's so hard to put his collar and leash on. After we get into the car he is fine. However I'm very happy with him and we all have are little corks.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I have no disappointments with Oso, he is wonderful in every way. I was disappointed with Brutus because he had so many issue's especially his aggression toward humans. I was very disappointed when he bit me and my hubby. He wouldn't even dream of doing that now. After lots of work and training, I am not disappointed in him anymore-now at 2 1/2 years of age he is becoming more awesome by the day. The only issue that we have not been able to help him overcome is his fear of firecrackers. We have had some progress with his fear of thunder. Every time that we have been able to help him overcome an issue has made our bond stronger. I can't imagine life without either of my boys.


----------



## shilohsmom

I love all my dogs and to me their issues just make them unique. Many people would consider Eli the dog from H*ll. He's been the most distructive little dog you could imagine. He's chewed through walls and distroyed more items than I can remember. Once I guess he was convienced there was a squeekie in the bed and to get to it he chewed up the sheets, down comforters, featherbed, and the grand prize-the mattress (all that was left was springs). Hes chewed holes in the leather sofa and lovesteat and ate have the back/side off the chair. At least everything matches with all the holes and stuff. 

He's not the smartest dog in the world...you say 'sit' and he stands there looking at you....sometimes it easier to change the request to 'stand' and give him the darn treat then it is to just watch him looking at you with that blank look. BUT, and this is a big BUT, he is the sweetest dog in the world. And the truth is I wouldn't change anything about him. He is perfect in everyway.


----------



## PaddyD

CarrieJ said:


> Alice is a good dog. The only thing that I would say is disappointing is the seizures.
> But, knowing all of the other health issues that this breed can have...it could be worse. What makes it disappointing is that it will shorten her life and there's nothing that I can do about it. She's starting to develop those amusing quirks that you see when maturity hits and the landshark/youngun' stage slows down.
> 
> I keep saying that she'll be my last shepherd as I'm getting older and I have to consider the needs of a young dog vs. my age (44--now). But, I keep waffling and know that when the time comes....I'll get an older shepherd. Lord knows that there's many out there that need good structured loving homes.


Is 44 old? I was 65 when we got Abby and I can still run farther than she can. Sorry, didn't mean to go off topic.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Not disappointed at all, they're both happy, healthy dogs.


----------



## CarrieJ

Staying a bit off topic, 44 isn't old but my physical abilities are slowing down as I have a very physical job and am having a difficult time balancing the energy for on work and off work.

I want to provide for my dog's needs as best that I can and if I need knee surgery, I definitely don't want to subject a pup or adolecent to my physical rehab.


----------



## Stella's Mom

My girl is 6 1/2 months and she is becoming more awesome every day. She is not fearful at all and is extremely friendly towards other dogs and humans.

She has a great personality and is very playful, smart and obedient. I do hope that she will begin barking at some point when people knock on the door or step on the property. She does seem to pay a bit more attention about that lately, but she is not all way there yet.


----------



## carmspack

Freddy said:


> My female show/working cross. Total washout in Schutzhund, lazy dog. She's had skin conditions almost constantly, and I've spent a fortune in vet care, bloodwork, etc. On a rehydrated raw diet she has improved, but she is 5 and acts like she's 10.
> 
> The breeder told me all the pups in the litter except her were going to Colorado to be prison patrol dogs. I wouldn't want to be a guard there....
> 
> 
> xxxx I sure would like to see the proof of that . Maybe they went as projects for the prisoners to raise and train ---
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Stella's Mom

OMG...your post made me laugh. Your dog is a GSD and is dense?


----------



## carmspack

codmaster said:


> Baron is from a top ASL kennel and was supposed to be a top show dog. Did very well as a puppy but then developed a little DA (with dogs that stare! but getting a lot better!). He also has a couple of health issues - a very sensitive stomach
> 
> and worse, a "pinched nerve" in his back near his tail that we are still working on.
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx the pinched nerve caught my eye , check cauda equina
> 
> Carmen


----------



## Redhawk

My two previous dogs I loved, but there were issues with them. The first one was a complete mutt and rescue from a third world country, possibly part 'wild dog', possibly abandoned as a very small baby, tail was docked and she was difficult for me to train. I was also a young teenager and knew nothing about training dogs. Bad combination of everything.

My second dog was a golden retriever, she was well trained but we had difficulty bonding properly as she wanted to be petted 24/7 and I didn't want to do that. She always seemed sad and had constant skin allergies. The last two parts I blame myself for as I was very depressed at the time and I believe emotionally she reacted to that, which affected her hormones and endocrine system and thus she had allergies (yes, the mind-body connection exists!). Also - maybe this is shallow - but she turned out very, very small for a golden. I really like big dogs.

I spent 5 years researching breeds and my lifestyle and preparing and intending to get an appropriate match and be in the right space for a dog this time, getting a house with a lot of acreage so we could do off-leash everyday, etc. As well as researching the breed, researching types within the breed that would work best for me. So far Taibhsearachd (AKA - Tav) is my dream dog, other than she eats like a VACUUM CLEANER and I may never be able to save to buy a house because I have to feed her so much!

RH


----------



## LARHAGE

I have for the most part loved my German Shepherds, I have only rehomed 2, the first was a nice female that would just not stop killing my barn cats, with horses I need my barn cats, she was very drivey and one of my best friends took her and does agility, she loves it, the other was a beautiful but lazy Showline male that just laid around looking handsome, couldn't motivate him to save my life, one day he was laying in the barn aisle and a loose horse went running back to it's stall, he literally lay there while the horse went over the top of him breaking his arm, I gave him to my sister and her family adores him. My female Maddie is perfect in temperament and workability, she is scary smart and I swear she understands what I'm thinking and acts on it without being told, if I had to knock her I would like to see more "pretty" and more substance, though it doesn't change the great dog she is, and than there is Gavin...... Gavin is all I ever dreamed or wanted in a German Shepherd, I am just plain proud as **** of him, my homerun.


----------



## bunchoberrys

‪Walt Disney - Ferdinand The Bull - 1938‬‏ - YouTube

*Sigh* Kane is my "Ferdinand The Bull". He looks tough. But I truly believe he is a Lab wearing a German Shepherds fur. He is soooo laid back. Nothing really phases him. He can lay out in the front yard people walking there pets barking an snarling at him, he just lays there and sighs looks at me and continues watching. Kids can ride there bikes on the sidewalk, he could care less. People think he's professionaly trained to be so calm and mellow. I tell them that he's pretty much been like this, and all I did was just basic obedience. He's very easy to train. Likes to try new things.( Just got him goin off the diving board in the pool. ) But when it comes to protection. Forget it. I think he'd save his stuff animals instead of us. But I love him nontheless. No health issues, not a picky eater. Not much of a barker either, which is one thing I wish he would do more of (I guess he doesn't have to when I have 3 kids making enough noise. lol )


----------



## Caledon

Yes I'm disappointed. 

She is a perfect family pet and a good match for our family. She is aloof with most strangers, does not bark, respects our cats, cuddles, obedient and fun.

But why am I disappointed? I don't trust her around other dogs.

I wanted to do obedience work with her, join clubs, go to trials, meet other dog people etc. I stopped because she pinned a poodle in obedience class and does not like some dogs getting too close to her. I don't trust her not to do this during a trial. 

I'm more disappointed in myself for placing high importance on my dream and not really letting go of it when my dog's behaviour prevents it.


----------



## kiya

I am not disappointed in my dogs at all. I am the one to blame for any short falls they have. Apache is a scardy dog, Kiya has siezures so she kind of got a free pass on most behavior issues. Lakota is my work in progress and I had hopes of doing agility, rally or even a basic obedience show, jury is still out on that. Unfortunately I don't spend the time I should doing serious training. I am totally satisfied that in my world my dogs behave well enough for what I want to do with them in our daily life.


----------



## MissKaos

PaddyD said:


> .....At that time I was 180 and in excellent shape


Wow!!! 180 and in excellent shape? That's impressive? What's your secret?  (sorry I just had to! I couldn't resist!)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

None of my dogs were/are perfect, they all had/have their little quirks, but I have never been disappointed in any of them. 

I except them for what they were/are and consider myself blessed to have and had some absolutely wonderful dogs in my life. I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## onyx'girl

I also accept my dogs for who they are and love them! Though truthfully, Karlo is my favorite, he is who I work and has the zest for training. 
Onyx was a surprise for my husband, and I was not happy he went behind my back with no research to support a BYB. 
I would have rescued had I known he was going to get another dog. 
She has issues, but we manage and I love her. Because of her temperament, I couldn't do SchH or agility with her, so I got Karlo to fill that void. 
Kacie was a spur of the moment adoption that I don't regret at all. I can't believe how many people failed her before she came into our lives. But she also has structural problems so can't do much with her either.
I could never rehome any of them due to dissapointment with their genetics. Though managing dogs with health and temperament issues is a daily trial and costly!


----------



## PaddyD

MissKaos said:


> Wow!!! 180 and in excellent shape? That's impressive? What's your secret?  (sorry I just had to! I couldn't resist!)


Good one, I deserved that.


----------



## bianca

Well as shallow as this will make me sound, I WAS disappointed that Miss Molly's ears never stood. I think because my first 2 dogs were SPCA pups so no expectations. But in saying that it doesn't particulary bother me now. I really do think she has the most beautiful face of any dog.

She has loads of quirks including reactiveness but I take the blame for not being a better handler/trainer and we are working on these things. I wouldn't trademy girl for all the money in the world.


----------



## The Packman

I am a little disappointed with some of Elly Mays issues but more disappointed in myself because I feel they are all my fault. I took her to OB classes and worked with her myself and still sometimes she will just not listen to me when I call her. If she sees another dog near our property she'll go right for them. No matter how loud and hard I scream she just tunes me right out.


----------



## Snickelfritz

I'm so dissapointed with my Heidi, that I love her to death. She's the only companion that I would ever want, but she doesn't want to cuddle with me


----------



## KZoppa

Zena ~ only disappointment from her is the bad hips. we adopted her when she was about 4 years, same sex aggressive to an extreme, dominant and absolutely NO training. She learned quickly, adjusted and became better with the aggression. turned into the BEST dog i could have asked for, especially as my first PB GSD. Protective, never let me down with keeping the bad guys at a distance. Great with the cats, absolutely angellic with kids. Downside besides her hips was skin allergies and constant ear infections. 

Shasta ~ BYB/OOPS litter pup. So far NO health problems though i am sometimes concerned with her hips. Last vet visit they said she may have mild HD but we'll see. She's a very good girl. Smart, likes kids, good with the cats. Downside, COMPLETELY lazy. Zena gave me a run for my money most days with keeping busy and Shasta has allowed me to become pretty lazy. Beyond the laziness that is Shasta, i've got no complaints. Wish she had more desire to play fetch or something but apparently two fetch trips is enough for her. lol


----------



## Tbarrios333

I love pretty much everything about my Denali!  The only thing I am disappointed in is myself because I didn't really know how to bring out her drives when she was a baby. As a result, she doesn't like working as much as I'd like her to. She is very affectionate, but doesn't like cuddles.
She is extremely loyal and knows just who her people are. Super velcro!

I am a little disappointed that the puppy is so independent. I guess that's her husky side. We went to the rescue and asked for the most velcro dog, but alas, that was not so. Nobodies fault, I just wish she was more... German Shepherdy! LOL.
She is still very affectionate and cuddly to the extreme! She will literally crawl on your lap for cuddles and I've become addicted to that. :wub:


----------



## e.rigby

I don't think I'm truly disappointing with any of my dogs; in fact, I whole-heartedly agree with the statement "You get the dog you need, not the dog you want" My first dog was a shell of a dog, scared of absolutely everything. That was 11 years ago, and I just wanted a dog so badly I lied to myself that she was 'normal' ... When I got my first puppy, he was so different. It was only then I could see how wrong I was before. I also realized I had done wrong by my first dog and took steps to fix her problems (I can say, she's a completely different dog now... she's one of the first dogs begging for attention when new people come over -- well, after she gets to know them. She's in their laps, as though she's known them all her life). 

My second dog is perfect. I don't believe I will EVER find another dog like him.. I kind of cheated though. He went everywhere with me, he was even my lab project in college. He was by my side throughout my beginnings as a trainer.

My third dog is awesome, but not perfect (I blame her being female for that!). She's everything dog #2 is but with more spunk (and ten times the amount of drive). The only reason she's not 'perfect' is because she's not as tolerant of new dogs (not aggressive, just doesn't put up with rude behavior). Dog #2 is solid, he makes an excellent therapy dog (which I've used him as), demo dog, working dog, etc! Dog #3 is semi-solid 

Oh and then we have dog # 4... the dog I needed... but never wanted  He's SUPER HIGH DRIVE! Always has to have a job. Doesn't know when to quit! He had more herding instinct at 12 wks then most dogs twice his size and bred specifically as working dogs. (he was suppose to be a show dog). He's incredibly intelligent, but as a baby during our socialization outings he was attacked twice... and though the events lasted but a second or two, I've been dealing with the consequences ever since. High drive + distrust of dogs = intense reaction. He's so much better now, and I trust him more and more... but he's got a ways to go and even now he has so much to teach me.

Dog # 5 is my German Shepherd. I've had him for 3 months (about) and we're still learning each other. I'm assuming his breeding was good, but his past wasn't as enriching as it could have been. He missed out on many critical socialization and training points and I'm dealing with that now. In the time I've had him, I've taken him to an intermediate level of training, but we're hitting walls. He doesn't always have the drive I'm looking for, or the desire to please. He's a clever boy, but I truly believe his lack of mental enrichment has left him a bit lacking. Just working on turns in heel work with him takes immense patience because he gets this blank look in his eyes (and sometimes he starts to drool  jk...). I can't say he's what I want or what I don't want... we have only just begun our time together; but I'm not disappointed with him, nor am I with any of my dogs. He has so many good points that tend to outweigh his bad points (though I do wish we could get past his anxiety around little dogs a little faster!)

Dog #6 has yet to exist... but when the time comes to get this dog -- he will be perfect just like dog #2


----------



## krystyne73

Disappointment in my dogs? probably not...but definitely disappointed in myself.

I knew when I went to check out Sasha that she had a high prey drive and little focus. It has taken 2 years of training to get her to even pay attention to me when I am giving commands. She has awesome speed and agility, I wish I could find her the best home for her ( I am to scared of rehoming). She has improved tremendously but man I wish I wouldn't have answered the ad for her lol

Macy, our shelter pup, is the real disappointment ( I was told she was a Aussie mix but turned out to be golden retriever or fat potato mix). She is nervous reactive and scared of thunder, pianos, guitars and any thing sprayed on her. She actually starts foaming at the mouth when she is nervous plus she is a reactive biter. Sasha and Macy fight a lot....daily separating and kenneling that I wish I didn't have to do. Luckily we haven't had a bloody fight in almost a year.


----------



## Sue Smart

I know Kayleigh cannot be Layla and I never expected it. She isn't nervous of fireworks and thunderstorms which Layla was. She is as gentle and loving as Layla and although I cry for her I wouldn't change Kayleigh for anything. Vixen is a pain about the front door and the post. She was 9/10 years old when I got her and I'd looked after her off and on over the previous 3/4 years. I suppose I'm disappointed that she is a cross but I couldn't have seen her go into rescue.


----------



## Good_Karma

I had very high expectations for Niko. I had read a lot of books that detailed how smart GSDs are, how loyal and protective and I just had this picture in my mind of a dog who would walk calmly beside me through a crowd, keeping an eye on everything but remaining levelheaded and cool. I knew it would take a lot of work on my part to get him there, and we did all the things those books suggested with classes and outings. But I did not get the dog I expected. Instead I got a dog I did not trust around strangers, children, other dogs, cats, cars... Which when you think about it, is what most of the world is composed of. 

So we have been working on it, slowly making some progress in some areas. But I won't be taking him to any dog sporting events, we can't even be in a dog class with other dogs right now (fortunately we have a trainer who will hold a class just for him and Rosa). Niko is not a dog I can take to a festival and walk through crowds, or even hang out on the perimeter because he's so reactive when he sees another dog. I live with the fear that someday he may make the mistake of biting a person, if I am not vigilant about keeping him safely away from people. It's just sad because I'd like him to be my travel buddy, my partner in life away from the home. But I just don't see that happening at this point.


----------



## Miikkas mom

I’m not too disappointed….

When Miikka was about 5 months old we had PennHips done. The report was awful! It said 90% of GSD’s have better hips then our dog (but NO Dysplasia). Right after we got the report we put her on a mostly raw diet w/supplements and a little bit of grain-free kibble. She shows no sign of hip issues, AT ALL! She runs, jumps, walks...all without issue. I think we’ll have OFA’s done soon because I wonder if the PennHip was correct. Miikka did come with a health guarantee but we did not want to return her after we had had her for some 3.5 months. So instead we’ll get another dog from the breeder, if we want. But first we’ll see what the OFA’s say because if the first report was wrong then we won’t be able to get the other dog (from the breeder), of course. 

The only downside is that Miikka wears us out! I spend about 4 hours a day playing with her and another 1hour walking her (I work from home). My husband spends 1.5 hours (after work) and about 6 to 8 hours on weekends playing with her and its STILL not enough! She is very drivy…loves to play fetch. She also LOVES walks. She's an attention hog! :gsdbeggin:

Other than the possible hip issue and the fact she wears us out, without question, she’s the best, smartest dog we’ve ever had!


----------



## RogueRed26

I love Texas, though she is the most difficult shepherd or dog I have owned with regards to socializing and training. After 3 obedience classes, she is still skittish with strangers, especially children, very excitable and anxious with other dogs to the point that I or other people do not exist, and is very nervy - trash bags and towels terrify her. I hope to work on these issues and help mold her into a great well rounded dog. Children are in my future and I need to make sure she will be a good companion.

Would I still get another shepherd after Texas? Yes, I would. Though, I will search for a reputable breeder who can pick the perfect pup for me.


----------



## onyxena

I am overall very pleased with both of my GSDs! Both are friendly, gorgeous no big health issues, wonderful with my young daughter, nice to my kitties and parrots, accepting of strangers once introduced. I have had no major issues with other dogs either, female will greet very nicely and male will be social with some dogs. But neither acts aggressively or becomes out of control. Dasher, my boy will bark and is suspicious of strange people entering the house, but once I allow him to sniff and see that the person is welcome, he is friendly and social. Sasha is a bit aloof with adults, but adores all kids. 

The one thing about Dasher that is a bit disappointing is seeing my handsome, powerful, 90# GSD acting all pathetic and useless when he hears fireworks or thunder. My other two dogs don't even seem to notice, but he cowers and shakes. Sometimes he will hide under the deck if he hears anything scary before I let them back in. Nearly impossible to get him out without dragging him! But he doesn't have any other issues, he is generally not fearful or nervous, no separation anxiety or other signs of poor temperament. But, I am grateful that this is the worst I have had to deal with!


----------



## lbrennan2

while I love Spencer, I am totally disappointed that he
1. still chases his tail obsessively
2. will not lay and cuddle
3. will not sit still long enough to be petted
4. still has very loose poops (good though that he only poops twice a day instead of 15xs!)
5. has to be an outside dog due to his lake of ability to 'hold' since his poops are loose. 

He is awesome at taking walks though and truly enjoys walking and the great attention he gets from everyone!

Lisa


----------



## dogdragoness

My pup was a shelter pup & a mix at that lol, so not much room to be disappointed here. In fact, she's surprised me for the better in the long run.

Not GSD later, but my older heeler girl is NOT social AT ALL. Some adults she likes, but absolutely NO kids & if she doesn't like you, then she just doesn't.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder

I can't use the word disappointed heavily in regards to Dakota. But of course there are some things that bother me, a little.

I got her from a BYB when I first got married. I suppose he wasn't the "worst" there can be, he had genuine interest in his dogs, the sire and dam were both children of AKC champions... I think he could've been "up and coming" perhaps?? I had good feelings about him, but there was still something "BYB-ish" about him... ??

Anyhow, Dakota has a white streak down her chest. Fault, yes. But yet, there is something about it that makes it special. My childhood dog was a GSD/Lab cross, and was all white. So that streak of white, I love, even though I know its not "right". 

She has always had ear issues. Its like her ears are especially itchy all the time. It was worse when she was a pup. Took her to the vet, figuring maybe an infection or mites, but she got the all clear. To this day, when she scratches them, she gets real vocal, moaning, groaning, etc. When I scratch them for her, she literally tries to get me to shove my hand deep into her ears. (If anyone has an input on this, I'm willing to listen...)

I feel real lucky though. She's not afraid of people or loud noises like fireworks, trains rolling by (there's a yard right behind our back yard), guns, etc. And for the most part, lol, she's obedient.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> *Disappointed in your dog?*


If you would of asked me this question five to six months ago, my answer would probably of been "yes, a little" if I am being completely honest.

Stark's reactiveness really through me for a loop, and the amount of work we did together seemed like never-ending most days. I was frustrated, angry and even sad over the whole thing. I was doing all the things I was suppose too and he was still showing signs of reactiveness. 

About six months ago things started to change and he seemed calmer/less worried when out and about amongst strangers and especially kids who before would send him in a lunging, barking fit. He started to understand that people were not bad, or scary or whatever he thought they were and really allowed himself to open up and just 'be' around them. 

Now, six months later and no reactive episodes in months and months, he ENJOYS meeting new people and is kid OBSESSED. He is almost giddy when he meets someone new and I have no issues or problems or second thoughts about allowing him to meet strangers or bringing him to public places with a lot of people.

He is still pretty mellow and would be considered a low drive dog who has a low-medium threshold but that is what I thought I wanted at the time of purchasing him so I can't fault him for that.

Stark has made me proud a thousand times over and is proving to be quite the dog! He is loving working the sheep and doing fun things with me at home and around the city. I can not say that I am in any way disappointed in him or how he is turning out. We went through a rough patch but we both came out the other side much better for it!

With Zefra, from the day I met her as a itty-bitty baby I have not been disappointed. She is just one of those dogs who I think are a 'once in a life time dogs'. She is only 4 months old, so we have quite the ways to go but so far, so good!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

No, both of them were perfect. No issues with behavior whatsoever, perfect temperament- I've been very lucky both times.


----------



## jprice103

I'd have to say the one thing that I am disappointed in is that Cheyenne HATES going in the car. I wanted to be able to take her everywhere with me, parks, quick errands, etc., but she absolutely hates it. She is defnitely better than she used to be thanks to working with her on it, but I don't think she'll EVER like it. I wanted a dog who would get excited as soon as they saw me pick up my keys! Oh well...love her just the same!


----------



## Xeph

I'm disappointed in how two of my dogs turned out. Mirada is dysplastic, and the puppy my husband and I bought for showing is missing 3 teeth.


----------



## Mre2me

My 12 week pup seems so hard to train on some simple things like "down", "paw" and "come". Also impossible to teach her not to bite family members. The only thing I got down good is the sit.

She also likes to poop all over the yard (but not on the concrete, thank god) and I am not sure how to train her to do it in the same spot.

I am probably just a bad trainer though.

She loves to socialize with other dogs and people and is super friendly to strangers. No barking/hostility issues. She doesn't like to cuddle much though


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Neat thread, I've read all the posts, makes me think....and remember 

My first GSD, 30 plus years ago was a female ASL. She came from a very good breeder who was actively showing and had many champions. So not a back yard breeder but still.....health problems. Shauna was an angel of perfection. Beautiful, loving sweet, biddable, bonded with me instantly. Responded to positive training methods the only correction I needed with her was a firm no. One accident in the house, which I caught in time and told her NO outside and she was then completely house trained. She absolutely amazed me. Then she became ill, congenital heart murmur, digestive issues and terrible skin/coat problems. Eventually she was suffering too much and had to be put to sleep. I only had her for two years.

30 years later I get a rescued Shepherd. My boy Smitty. What a goober he is.  Not like my Shauna at all. Independent, free spirited, didn't care if mom was happy or not. He's totally into his own world, partly due to being a street dog and fending for himself for about a year before his rescue. While not aggressive at all it always felt like training was a war of wills with him. I had never had a dog that wouldn't respond to treats or praise....at all. Very frustrating. Now 5 years down the road we've evolved a wonderful relationship. Now I catch him looking at me with his beautiful eyes, round and soft..... I love you mom and I love him right back.

Then comes my 'princess' Ilda. WGSL imported that was a lucky break for me to have, _to be able_ to have. She's precocious, smart, snuggly and lovey. She wants to please me. She loves her obedience training and the Schutzhund trainer has tested her and thinks she would rock at the sport. He said she's got just the right amount of 'fire' as he put it. She's a looker too, graced with beauty to boot. We had a little bit of a rocky start as I got her at 6 months old and she hadn't had any socialization but going to classes have pretty much smoothed out her issues. She's given me my confidence back that I had lost while working with my Smitty dog.

There are some animals who come into our lives and make us look good, others who are a challenge and make us look not so good.....but as Cesar Milan points out "We don't get the dogs we want, we get the dogs we need" 

(btw- I don't follow Cesar that closely...but I think he's right on with that sentiment)


----------



## katieliz

mre2me...teach her to poop in the same spot??? you're kidding, aren't you???


----------



## paulag1955

No, not disappointed at all. Shasta does have a couple of issues I wish she didn't have but they don't make me feel disappointed. I think it's entirely possible that, since I'd never owned a big dog before, I had no expectations!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't regret getting her, but I was a bit disappointed in some ways... I chose an adult dog who was already obedience trained partly because I thought we would be able to start training for sports and therapy work right away instead of having to wait as I would with a puppy... I told her previous owner I was looking for a dog to do animal assisted therapy and they said they thought she'd be great for that. Unfortunately Bianca was reactive towards other dogs when I got her so that did not work out the way I hoped... So I was disappointed that I was not able to get into animal-assisted therapy and agility with Bianca sooner due to these issues.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Stella will be 7 months in a few days. I cannot complain so far. She is well socialized and is friendly with other dogs and loves to kiss them. She is great with my cats. She will stare down ducks and on occasion try to chase them, but if I tell her to leave it she will.

She is good with people, but as she gets older, she is aloof with strangers and does not go up to them to be petted as she use to.

There are a couple of dogs that she absolutely flips for, one she met when she was a wee pup who she runs into on the occasionally on the street. She cries and lunges at her because she just wants to be all over her . The other dog Abby who is 11 will tolerate her for a bit. Another is a husky Sierra. If she sees that dog arriving at the park at the same time as us she will go crazy barking because she cannot wait to see her. Once they get together they kiss each other a lot.

The only thing that disappoints me is that she will not bark when someone is at the door. She sits in front of it. I now have to work on her not rushing the door when we go to open it.

Yesterday she was diagnosed with red mange. The vet told me they get it from their mother at birth. Some pups fight it, some don't. I thought she just had hot spots until one popped up on her head. I understand that we will have 1 month of treatment of dips and medication and will have to be on the look out for outbreaks for the rest of her life.


----------



## suzzyq01

I love Sonar but I am disappointed in the lack of drive he has compared to his siblings. He listens so well, but it was a challenge to find something he would be willing to work for during his training. His food/prey drive almost doesn't exist. That is the only thing I am disappointed in with him. He is still young and I see an improvement with his drive, slowly he is becoming very attached to the squeaky kong tennis ball. He loves them so, walks around the house with it in his mouth squeaking it, throws it for himself, and brings it to me to throw. He's just a big furry sexy ham, that is very scary when being protective of me or his home. That over-rides the previous disappointment in drive. I love him. :wub:

I have lived and learned. My next GSD will most likely be from one of you on the board that breeds working-line dogs (sable of course!).


----------



## BowWowMeow

Stella's Mom said:


> Stella will be 7 months in a few days. I cannot complain so far. She is well socialized and is friendly with other dogs and loves to kiss them. She is great with my cats. She will stare down ducks and on occasion try to chase them, but if I tell her to leave it she will.
> 
> She is good with people, but as she gets older, she is aloof with strangers and does not go up to them to be petted as she use to.
> 
> There are a couple of dogs that she absolutely flips for, one she met when she was a wee pup who she runs into on the occasionally on the street. She cries and lunges at her because she just wants to be all over her . The other dog Abby who is 11 will tolerate her for a bit. Another is a husky Sierra. If she sees that dog arriving at the park at the same time as us she will go crazy barking because she cannot wait to see her. Once they get together they kiss each other a lot.
> 
> The only thing that disappoints me is that she will not bark when someone is at the door. She sits in front of it. I now have to work on her not rushing the door when we go to open it.
> 
> Yesterday she was diagnosed with red mange. The vet told me they get it from their mother at birth. Some pups fight it, some don't. I thought she just had hot spots until one popped up on her head. I understand that we will have 1 month of treatment of dips and medication and will have to be on the look out for outbreaks for the rest of her life.


Stella's Mom: Rafi had demodectic mange when I adopted him. His immune system was terrible (he was dumped out in the country and surviving on mice and trash) but he hasn't had any outbreaks since he was 2. I treated him by boosting his immune system and using NEEM spray on the mange spots. It worked great! 

Btw, all dogs have the mange mites. And it's very common in puppies. 

Returning to the original topic: Nope, no disappointments at all. Rafi is my 5th dog and I think he's just perfect for me.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Where do I get the Neem spray? She is on oral antibiotics and I have been rubbing aloe directly from the plant on the spot on her head that was scraped yesterday.

My dogs "hot spots" started at about 21 weeks. I thought it was from letting her get wet in the pool all the time. When she got the one on her head I realized something was wrong. 

She has always been a well fed pup. She was on formula when I first got her at 4.5 weeks and now she is on the Wellness large breed puppy formula. I was surprised that her immune system was not so great. She is also on eye drops since she had a discharge that seems to be clearing up immediately.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Stella's Mom said:


> Where do I get the Neem spray?


There is a sticky in the health section with all kinds of info on mange. I think it may even be the original post I made asking for help with Rafi. ETA: Here it is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6105-demodectic-mange-natural-treatments.html

Also, again, it's _very _common in puppies. Usually vets do not treat it with ivermectin unless it's systemic because it often will resolve on its own, or with just a little immune system boost.


----------



## BR870

We are quite disappointed about Abbie's elbows, but we would never be disappointed with her. It is not her fault. It is her breeders fault, and if the disappointment is with an individual, it lies with them, not Abbie...

Other than that, she is great. Great temperament, loves our son, eager to please... If only she didn't have Elbow Dysplasia, she would be perfect. 

We adore her though and she is our baby girl...


----------



## AddieGirl

Addie is still young, but the only thing I feel somewhat disappointed about is that she isn't a very affectionate dog. She loves to sleep with us in the bed and will come over for a few pets but then moves to the foot of the bed. She isn't the type to seek out affection, and will only tolerate snuggling and cuddling for a short time. Over all I couldn't be happier with her and she is my BFF  but if I could change one thing, I would want her to be a little more affectionate.


----------



## cindy_s

Never. The only dog I could have done without was a feral puppy I picked up wandering. He was in an area heavy with GSD/wolf hybrids. Never DNA'd him, but it was a high likelyhood that he wasn't a dog. I had found out where he had been staying, and the people that owned the farm where he was were confused. They thought he was a barn cat. He was living off the mice and rats in their barn! They claimed they did not know where he came from. He "just showed up one day". He had mange, infected ears, and several other things that I can't recall. I "explained" to them that this was not an appropriate situation for this puppy, and they could turn him over to me or the SPCA. He came home with me. He was a mess his whole life. Nervey and defensive to the core. But, great house manners. He was NOT biddable in the least. He resisted training. So, he lived his 12 yrs with me and the pack. I never really asked anything of him. He was comfortable and happy. His last year, he changed. He was suddenly no longer afraid! He wanted to go for rides, and go for outings into the great big world. I did the best I could to give him the many socializing experiences that he couldn't tolerate before. I could never bond with him on a very personal level, but he did bond with the pack. So it was all good in his eyes. I picked him up and saved him, so I was responsible for him. 12 long years!
My other dogs. No. I research them prior to buying them. It has been said many times...puppies are a crap shot. If there is a problem, I don't hold the breeder responsible. They did everything they could. I might have hopes and dreams for the puppy when I buy it, but in the end, it's always what's best for the puppy. 
It's the same with kids. You do the best for them, but what you want isn't always what is going to happen. No sense in disappointment. You just have to roll with it!


----------



## onyx'girl

Cindy, do you have pics of your feral, what was his name? He sure was lucky to have landed in your pack!


----------



## tsteves

I don't think I could ever be disappointed in a pup. Anything that is not perfect about them is not their fault IMO. Kona is from a BYB and if we would have known the differences between BYB and real reputable breeders we would have probably waited and went that route but I would NEVER trade her for anything. To me she is the most perfect bossy little landhsark i could have hoped for! :wub:


----------



## cindy_s

onyx'girl said:


> Cindy, do you have pics of your feral, what was his name? He sure was lucky to have landed in your pack!


 No, unfortunately, my computer had to be wiped clean and reloaded about 1 1/2 years ago due to a virus. Lost everything. (learned the value of backing up files on an external drive !). One of these days I'm going to have to go through my bizillion old phots and start scanning them in. The monster in question was named Conan. Everyone that saw him, saw different breeds in him. He had GSD for sure. He was a blanket back B&T with greenish eyes. Crazy double coat. The outer coat seemed to just keep growing like hair, and the under coat was thick and coarse. The under coat naturally wanted to mat, and I finally gave up and kept him clipped. 
It was a LONG 12 years with him, but actually he taught me a lot about dealing with some difficult genetic behaviour problems. 
It took years before he finally stopped hunting. He would sniff around underground mole trails. Stay very still once he found one. then he would pounce and start digging like mad. He would always come up with one in his mouth, take one chomp, and swallow it whole  ! Mice, rats and chippies were also a fav for him. I couldn't let him out of my sight for one minute! Good times!


----------



## trish07

I love my boy with every beat of my heart. I will never let him go for any reasons. BUT, I have to say that I'm kind of ..... disilusioned because Phenix was supposed to be from a very exceptional Schutzhund line (from what the breeder told us) and also from, what we were told, an EXCEPTIONAL Breeder (yeah right...). 

Instead of this "promissing" dog we bought to do Schutzhund and all other protection sports, we got this unstable and ANXIOUS male....scared of pretty much everything, not very good with dogs (since he got attacked), good with most of children, but not all....afraid of some people and suffering from a LOT of health issues....

Even though, I will not get rid of him, no matter what happen! I love him so much, the way he is and he is a wonderfull dog with us, the most adorable companion ever. I will buy other GSD, I love the Breed....GSD are exceptional dogs. But, I will make different choice regarding the breeder and the blood line.


----------



## Runswithdogs

If anything, I'm disappointed in myself because I'm pretty sure that our dogs would be more balanced and sound with smarter and more consistent owners!!
Regen was a rescue and given our first year with her, I'm totally beyond thankful for how much she has come along since we first brought her home. She's still crazy and neurotic, but also incredibly smart, sweet, loyal, and attached.

We bought Osa, as a breeder reject, and I am disappointed that we didn't get more accurate information about her until after her "issues" surfaced-- she was kenneled 24/7 as a puppy in Germany and though she was an Ursus Von Batu progeny and worth a lot of money as a breeding dog, since she had her ear grazed by another dog and was "worthless" as a show dog in Germany, her training was totally neglected for the first 2 years of her life. 

We love our dogs but I think we'll get a puppy from a reputable breeder for our next, or an adult rescue who has a thorough temperament history that will be compatible with our pack!


----------



## RedCrown

... Yes and No.. As some may remember, I had a lot of issues with Friday, almost giving her back to the breeder 3 years ago, and nearly breaking up with my boyfriend (who I've been with as long as I've had her). She is a difficult dog (for me), but wouldn't be for an experienced working GSD handler (I think). 

I bought her from a very reputable working-line breeder, and I was on a waiting list for almost 2 years! I was very active in dog sports at the time with my other dog (pit bull) and I wanted a schutzhund-bred GSD.. I did my homework, spent tons of time trolling this board and reading every book I could get my hands on. I had this vision of an active, noble, serious dog with every intention to please, and a desire to pay attention to me. (I wanted the opposite of my pit bull!)

Friday is, in a way, all of those things- but I was young and grossly ill-prepared for her temperament. As she developed, she became very, very hard for me to train. I just couldn't and STILL can't keep her attention. She is very leash-aggressive (although I don't really care about this much) but, despite doing everything "right," I cannot keep her from pulling on the leash.. She is a very anticipatory, compulsive dog, that whines constantly and obsesses over things. We call her "the fun police" because she can't handle any other dog doing any activity. Right now, she has developed this behavior where she must be the first dog to run at mach 8 out the back door, and will immediately whirl around and mock-attack our other dogs as they exit. Thank God I have VERY GOOD pit bulls that will ignore her bullying 99% of the time. 

I am disappointed in myself for not having the skill, capability, and PATIENCE that I evidently need to train her. She flummoxes me. To be completely honest, Friday really tanked my confidence and desire to participate in dog sports. I have a lot of pride, I don't like to fail- but I really don't want my frustration to fail HER.

She is 5 now, and we are very fortunate that we aren't in a townhouse or apartment anymore.. She has 1/3 acre to run and play on, and she seems happy, but she still develops compulsive behaviors that we need to work on. I know she needs consistency and discipline (like military school for kids or something) but I don't have the ability to train her like that without immense heartbreak and frustration... so we let her just be a crazy dog, and we love the dickens out of her. She'll have moments of goofiness, nobility, good judgement, and calm sweetness that I wouldn't trade for the world. She is fiercely dedicated to us as a family (unlike the pits, which will go home with anybody) and I love her loyalty.

I honestly don't think I'll ever get another GSD. I love them, I love the breed, but they are more than I can deal with to keep a reasonable stress level. OTOH, I won't get another pit bull after my two go either (for other reasons).


----------



## PaddyD

AddieGirl said:


> Addie is still young, but the only thing I feel somewhat disappointed about is that she isn't a very affectionate dog. She loves to sleep with us in the bed and will come over for a few pets but then moves to the foot of the bed. She isn't the type to seek out affection, and will only tolerate snuggling and cuddling for a short time. Over all I couldn't be happier with her and she is my BFF  but if I could change one thing, I would want her to be a little more affectionate.


Abby is the same way. She will seek out affection but her limit is about 20 seconds .... unless you find the spot on her neck or butt that she wants rubbed, then she is good for a full minute. Affection for her is playing something, anything. I feel so used.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Hi RedCrown,

I hope you don't mind a response, it's meant in a positive way.

(highlighted in red below) I've had similiar experiences with dogs and horses too.

The male GSD rescue I have now took me down a couple notches like that. I was starting to think I just didn't have the 'right stuff' to train a dog. I'd never had so much trouble training a dog before. He pulled and dragged and gave me his 'talk to the paw' attitude a lot....but then, looking back, he's taught me a lot too.

Now I have my little girlie, who is turning into the perfect dog I had hoped for (not perfect mind you, just perfect for me  ). I also find that he too is coming around. I think it's just competition with his 'little sister' but whatever works!

I have this theory, some animals come into your life and they make you look good and some come into your life and make you look ...not so good.

Please don't let this experience affect your aspirations or desire to have another GSD someday. 

Cesar Milan (who I don't follow closely, I do catch his show now and then) has a really good way at looking at things like this.....

We don't get the dogs we want, we get the dogs _we need_.

Sometimes we just don't know when, we need. Best to you. 



RedCrown said:


> ... Yes and No.. As some may remember, I had a lot of issues with Friday, almost giving her back to the breeder 3 years ago, and nearly breaking up with my boyfriend (who I've been with as long as I've had her). She is a difficult dog (for me), but wouldn't be for an experienced working GSD handler (I think).
> 
> I bought her from a very reputable working-line breeder, and I was on a waiting list for almost 2 years! I was very active in dog sports at the time with my other dog (pit bull) and I wanted a schutzhund-bred GSD.. I did my homework, spent tons of time trolling this board and reading every book I could get my hands on. I had this vision of an active, noble, serious dog with every intention to please, and a desire to pay attention to me. (I wanted the opposite of my pit bull!)
> 
> Friday is, in a way, all of those things- but I was young and grossly ill-prepared for her temperament. As she developed, she became very, very hard for me to train. I just couldn't and STILL can't keep her attention. She is very leash-aggressive (although I don't really care about this much) but, despite doing everything "right," I cannot keep her from pulling on the leash.. She is a very anticipatory, compulsive dog, that whines constantly and obsesses over things. We call her "the fun police" because she can't handle any other dog doing any activity. Right now, she has developed this behavior where she must be the first dog to run at mach 8 out the back door, and will immediately whirl around and mock-attack our other dogs as they exit. Thank God I have VERY GOOD pit bulls that will ignore her bullying 99% of the time.
> 
> I am disappointed in myself for not having the skill, capability, and PATIENCE that I evidently need to train her. She flummoxes me. To be completely honest, Friday really tanked my confidence and desire to participate in dog sports. I have a lot of pride, I don't like to fail- but I really don't want my frustration to fail HER.
> 
> She is 5 now, and we are very fortunate that we aren't in a townhouse or apartment anymore.. She has 1/3 acre to run and play on, and she seems happy, but she still develops compulsive behaviors that we need to work on. I know she needs consistency and discipline (like military school for kids or something) but I don't have the ability to train her like that without immense heartbreak and frustration... so we let her just be a crazy dog, and we love the dickens out of her. She'll have moments of goofiness, nobility, good judgement, and calm sweetness that I wouldn't trade for the world. She is fiercely dedicated to us as a family (unlike the pits, which will go home with anybody) and I love her loyalty.
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll ever get another GSD. I love them, I love the breed, but they are more than I can deal with to keep a reasonable stress level. OTOH, I won't get another pit bull after my two go either (for other reasons).


----------



## RedCrown

Gwenhwyfair, 

Thank you very much for your kind response  Although she is not getting any calmer, I am getting older and have more patience, and am feeling the itch to do a little training again..


----------



## dogs_dolls

We have had some eye opening experieces! King, a rescue from the Humane society. He had been a cruelty case siezure and whoa....he was a challenge. Completely shut down with people. Took us over a 
year to have any kind of bond with him. But he finally started to come out of his 
shell. So we got another rescue...Ruby!! Sheesh...King had no aggression issues, Ruby had them all!! She loved King and us and that was it. Lots of work and years 
of training made her more manageable but she never really changed her basic attitude towards people and other dogs outside the family. They are both gone now, and our most recent resuce is Major...a delight. I think he is a reward for all the hard work the first two were. Major is happy, calm, affectionate, good with cats and kids. I have loved them all but this guy is just something very special!


----------



## DellaDog

I am also slightly disappointed with my Della. I got her as a rescue, a year ago tomorrow, and she has come a long way. She is generally a good dog, but has some issues, one which became a big deal today. The minor things are her inattention, ignoring me at times, and I still have to crate her when I am gone as she is a chewer. The other thing, which was kind of minor, is she was abused before I got her and has some socialization problems. She is skittish and doesn't like meeting people too much, but is ok with it outside the house somewhat. But when anyone comes over she hides under the coffee table at my feet. I have found she does like women a little more so than men too. The little problem became big when my son came into town this weekend. He has only met her once when I first got her and she didn't like him, but back then she was worse then now and it wasn't unexpected. He was only here for a short time then, so not a biggie. This time he is here for over a week and because of Della can not even stay here. When he came over today all she would do was growl at him and even tried to snap at him. So, I am a bit pissed off and disappointed in my dog today.


----------



## Lakl

Disappointed in my dogs? Not a bit. More so disappointed with myself and my rash choice in breeders. My female is fear reactive - strange dogs set her off and loud noises make her run for cover. Never any real health issues outside of her allergy to grains, though. My male pup is exact opposite. Haven't yet found anything that riles him up - fireworks, gun shots, kids, cars, reactive dogs lunging at him, they all just get a curious glance and we move on. Heck, he'll take a nap in the middle of Petsmart on a busy Saturday afternoon. But his health has been an uphill battle, and I hate that he has never really gotten to enjoy being a pup because of all of his issues. But I love both my pups to death, and will stick it out with them till the end, because none of their problems are their fault. I only wish I had taken more time, done more research, and knew what to look for in a good breeder.

Even though I know it's not my fault, their issues weigh heavily on me and a lot of times I feel like it's my fault because I can't seem to fix them. . I just want them to have a good life. A life without pain or fear. So my disappointment is in not yet being able to give them that I guess...


----------



## Lyz

I love Helpful dog, but I wish he was about 30lbs lighter, and with 30x more drive. Don't get me wrong, we've done a lot of work and I'm really happy with him - but he's quite lazy! 

Running blinds for him is like...some kind of horrific torture. He has the stamina of an egg.



0


----------



## phrannie

*After having wonderful GSD's for 33 years, my current dog MoJo was a disappointment...Independent beyond any dog of any breed I've ever encountered, even when he was 9 weeks. I cried the first time he was happy to see me come home from work....that took a year!! All I thought I knew about training had to go out the window, and I had to re-develop my style...I have spent thousands of hours working with him. Also, he is not affectionate in anyway....I missed having a dog who loved me beyond anything. MoJo marches to his own drummer.*

*Fast forward to today.....7 years later....we have made the best of our relationship...I accept him for who he is....and he tolerates my affectionate nature . He learned obedience, tricks, and I can make a list of his wonderful qualities...he's social with people, tho he doesn't like getting petted, he just ducks and moves on....he's great with little dogs....wonderful with children....not bad considering he was born not needing people at all, but he does "like" them. I still miss an affectionate dog, tho...*


*I loved what you said, Lakl...health issues do put a lot of stress on us....Moj's health has sucked....I spend a lot of time and energy trying to make his life interesting....and it was MY bad choice of breeders that put Moj in my life....living up to my end of the bargain isn't easy on some days, that's for sure.* 

*p*


----------



## RileyMay

I am not disappointed with Riley at all. She’s very well socialized. She adores everything and everybody. She’s very well trained too, but we’re still proofing a few things. Other than that, I’m not disappointed with her at all. She’s awesome. She’s very cuddly too, ha-ha! She’s a major joy to be around. Loves to be by my side at all times, and keeps me on my toes!!
　
　
I’m not disappointed with Banjo either. He’s highly trained, and is very socialized. He keeps me on my toes. He’s a major joy to be around. He’s also so amazing! He loves to cuddle, and be with you at all times too. Loves everything and everybody as well.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> IMO my Sinister is perfect, exactly what I was looking for and I wouldn't change him for the world.
> 
> The only thing that I kind of dislike (but it doesn't bother me) is that he is extremely friendly towards strangers that come over and into my house, he acts like they are his best friend.
> 
> But I also love that he is friendly towards everyone, so no complaints. :wub:


The only thing I am disappointed with Malice is that we are still having potty accidents at 16 weeks old. I know that it is my fault though, not hers.

Other than that, no complaints about Malice. :wub:


----------



## Lilie

I'm disappointed that Hondo hasn't learned to do laundry yet. But we are still working on it.


----------



## k_sep

I wish Luna had stronger nerves. She's a basket case on walks.


----------



## rebelsgirl

I've never been disappointed in my dog.. only in myself when it comes to training, or not being able to train on something specific. I figure if they don't learn what I'm teaching it's because I'm not teaching it correctly. They are always eager to learn, even my reactive Zoe, even tho I can't take her to class anymore. She is too afraid of everything.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Ooook... Here's something I've never told anyone (please don't judge, I really do love my dog)... but, here it goes: 

Disappointed in Zira... No, not at all. She is a wonderful dog with a loving heart, gentle soul, and extremely loyal (almost to a fault)! However.... health wise, ugh... what a pain in my rear end!!! Within her first two months she cost us over $1000 in medical care (and that's not including general upkeep medical costs). She is now nearing the $2500 mark at only 9 months of age... and the problems are far from 'fixed'. She has SIBO, her skin is terrible, she's had Pano twice (once when she was first brought home, and second with her last strong flare up with SIBO). I can't have her on the type of food I have researched and looked forward to raising a dog on for a long time... her system can't handle it. Instead I have to put her on foods that I swore I'd never use again. She is also not as brave as I would have hoped. I've always had dogs that were curious, but brave. When in a new situation, most were bold and ran up to it.... some were reserved a bit, but always curious to see what the new thing was.... never showed actual fear. Zira shows fear. She sees a new situation as scary.... not curious (for the most part, she has her 'brave' moments). She is afraid of a lot of things, and always takes it to the extreme. So, I find myself working with her to get through things, gaining back some confidence and getting through issues, instead of working on a sport... or training in anything. We move forward much slower then most and have a lot of steps back. Which is sad, because she is EXTREMELY smart and quick to react!!! I've never worked with such an intelligent animal before!

What I am basically saying is.... I'm disappointed that instead of getting this big, beautiful, powerful dog I can do a bunch of sports with..... I have a timid (fearful), medically challenged, 'special needs' dog that's growth is a bit stunted from all the issues as a puppy. I wish I didn't have a dog that I have to beg to eat, or have to worry about weight and ribs showing... and studying ever bit of stool that she produces.... or have to talk to the vet regularly about concerns. With other dogs, I rarely had to contact them outside of the regular check ups. Now, I am a huge worry wart when it comes to her. I'm afraid of becoming the over protective pet owner that calls the vet every time a hair is out of place. :crazy:

Also, it's rare... very rare.... but, -sometimes- I am disappointed in myself for going into that pet store when I know how weak I can be to animals in bad conditions (the reason I can't go into the shelter or rescues... I'd bring all of them home). I am very knowledgeable when it comes to dogs in general, and I am aware of where pet store puppies come from... and the health risks that follow them. This is something I swore I'd NEVER do, I have always either rescued from the shelter, or went to a top breeder. At the time, I already had a breeder in line, I was already in the motion of putting a down payment on their next litter from 2 GSDs that I drooled over when I looked at their pictures (and titles)! I would have probably never dealt with all these issues.... probably would have had the shepherd of my dreams..... Probably wouldn't have had to spend a fortune in additional medical bills... would've had a nice healthy GSD, with good weight, great eater, on the food I prefer, a lot more drive, better coat....... But, when I saw her sitting there in a little kennel, covered in urine and god knows what else, with those pathetic eyes and huge ears, just skin and bones.... I couldn't walk away. So, I canceled my plans with the breeder.... and instead the down payment money went towards purchasing her. So, sometimes, when the vets tell me just what I got into and hand me a huge bill (on a regular basis)... I want to kick myself in the rear and ask myself "what was I thinking?!"..... 

With all that said though..... I do love Zira. She has a heart of gold, and puts up with so much without a single complaint. She has turned into my best friend, my walking buddy, and basically like my child. She's excellent with other animals, kids and anyone who crosses her path. She has NEVER shown any aggression... ever!! She is always wagging her tail, and so 'happy-go-lucky'! As much as I wish things were a bit easier.... I wouldn't change a thing. Because she has changed my life, and I've saved hers. We just have to do the best we can with what we have. :wub:


----------



## Zombina

I was disappointed at first because Fish was very depressed and I thought he wasn't happy with me but now he's such a good boy.He loves my eight month old son even though he rips his hair out and tries to attack his eyeballs.Here's a pic of them sleeping in the car..Little Tom is holding onto him.


----------



## Kittilicious

I'm just disappointed that Knuckles showed up. I wasn't looking for a puppy, even though the possibility had been discussed about getting another dog eventually (I'd much rather have a late winter/spring puppy than a fall puppy). But who would have figured that this puppy that brought back such memories for me would show up out of the blue and steal my heart. So now here I am dealing with a puppy. Would I do it again? In a heartbeat. But only for him. I have my Knuckles now and I'm happy.


----------



## Pepper311

I know I was going go replay to this thred but I dont think I did. 

My old dog pepper never disappointed me. I just wished she was sensitive to feelings. If I was upset she got very uncomfortable and instead of coming to me she would run away when I was sad. That bothered me. Besides that she was the best dog. 

Meatball our rescue pit who is 11 now. He is my biggest disappointment, and might be the reason I did not get another pit. I know pits I did rescue work with them I love them. Mine is just not the goofy happy pit I love. He is a seriruse mellow laid back dog with bad separation anxiety. He cases bears and coyotes. He use to run away almost every week and would be gone for days. Then come back ****, in the house, lay around, only to run away again.

He is a follower he ran away because he followed his bitch. Both dogs were fixed. Meatball was just was always a stinky, dirty, bad roommate. So I never felt a bound with him I never had that connection. He hurt me too many time with his escaping and being gone for a week. It's amazing the coyotes did not kill him. So yeah I am disappointed in meatball. He's a good dog, when people meet him they fall in love he has charm. I see threw his charm and see a selfish dog that use to break my heart. Oh yeah he use to have the worst gas. Now that he can't run away he is better. He is on good food and no more gass.

My shepherd pup so far is the most perfect dog. She is everything I could want in a dog. My little Pom is a punk sometimes but he is so cute and loving. I am not disappointed in them at all.


----------



## KendraLovey

Schindler- Mostly disappointed in myself. I know that he has the potential to be an awesome dog if I did a little more training with him. But even without formal training he is a very good boy. I do call him a headcase and a scarity cat sometimes, but I think that all comes from his strong need to please. It's like he is always worried about what I'm doing and where I'm at. If I am home he will not go outside for my husband, I have to let him know that it's ok to go out. Also, if I'm not home he won't come inside without being bribed. He has tunnel vision and has no idea how big he is. He will take an occasional trip to china through a hole in the backyard. He doesnt know how to play, won't fetch, tug, or wrestle around. I rescued him at 2yrs old and he had been by himself the majority of the time. But, he is my lover boy, always having to be next to me I love him very much! 

Mya-She is a pitbull terrier/beagle/boston terrier kinda mix...lol. We havent really figured it out. When my husband and I got married he HAD to have his own dog because Schindler was so obviously mine. So we got this little girl when she was 8months old from the "society". I had a hard time with it at first because Schindler was a nervous wreck about her coming into our home & he didnt eat for almost a week. She also would never leave him alone, and is definitely the dominant one. She taught him how to dig in the back yard, steal stuff off the table & out of the bathroom garbage, etc etc...all the bad puppy habits that he had never done before. She was so hard to potty train, overall a pain in my butt. Notice I say "My butt" even though the hubby wanted her I took care of her...lol. And she made our morning walks pretty hectic, and would run off in a heartbeat. BUT, all that being said she has turned out to be a great dog. She sleeps on my side of the bed all curled up in the bend of my stomach & legs, she stays in the yard when we are all outside together, doesnt dig anymore, she is so sweet and cuddly. I can't believe she is the same dog that I would have given money for someone to take only 6 months ago! LOL!


----------



## dogdragoness

Sometimes Jo is a disappointment, she is "well trained" in the aspect that she will perform behaviors as I ask for them & listen to wherever I say. But I dont consider her "well behaved" Izze, my old heeler is well behaved, she doesn't know alot of commands (only the basics) but I can always trust her to do the right thing for any given situation (we move around alot) here we are by a busy rd & she "just knows" (we are in the process of building a fence) Jo has to be on tie out (with supervision only of course) BC she will go into the rd & everywhere else but where she is supposed to be, she is only 1 yr old (as of Oct 1) I hold out hope that she will grow out of it... But I just dont know. 

I have accepted her for what she is... Different then Izze (tho she is supposed to be a heeler rescue) I hink she has some other breeds, we think she is heeler/BC/GSD & I have become ok with how she is, so I manage her & accept her as an individual not as a "breed " since i have done that, our relationship has been soooo much better.


----------



## sharkey19

I'm happy with the way Dax turned out. I think (because I had him from a puppy), any behavioural problems that would be disappointing I would blame myself for rather than him. 

That being said, he is far from perfect, and we still have a lot of work to do with training (I would give my kingdom for a recall!!), but he's getting there...


----------



## Minoli

I'm very satisfied with Leo's temperament, personality, and many other things. 

His ears have also been up for the last 1.5 months. Not that I would love him any less if they didn't go up, but it's nice knowing that he fits the breed standard on that part. 

I just wish he was a little bigger for his age. I know he's undersized, weighed in at only 31 lbs. at 4 months. He's nearing 5 months, and I'm anxious to check again. 

I was told he should get up to 80-85 lbs., I'm hoping that's right.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

The only thing I see myself being "disappointed" in is that he is extremely independent. He doesn't cuddle at all, usually walks away when I try to give him pets, and I rarely get a kiss. I'm used to dogs that want a ton of human interaction. He's happy to just sit outside ALL day, instead of being indoors. He'd probably sleep out there if I allowed it.

Even though he is so independent, you can tell he still cares or whatever dogs do, for my husband and I... always on alert, watches me in public, he makes sure we're both settled in bed before he'll settle in for the night... He's a good boy.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby has a new behavior that kind of surprises me. For 2+ years she has pretty much ignored other dogs. She would occasionally join in a game of chase but could generally take em or leave em.
Now she has a couple of dog-friends and when we go to the park (not a dog park) if either one is there she gets very excited and pulls (very hard) on the leash to get to where they are. She doesn't respond to any commands, SHE JUST WANTS TO PLAY. Fortunately, so do they.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I'm disappointed that my dog ended up having the personality of a rambunctious lab puppy inside the body of such an enormous dog. I was really looking forward to the calm, serious, aloof personality of a german shepherd and I got the _very_ extreme opposite. He is literally the friendliest dog I've ever met in my life, and everyone who meets him end up saying the same thing too. I wasn't prepared for that, especially since I'm not a friendly or excited person at all. Our personalities conflict a lot because he wants every stranger in the world to come up and love on him, while I have pretty severe social anxiety and it stresses me out just having to talk to someone for a few seconds. Unfortunately he's a very impressive dog to look at, and since he's friendly too he gets a lot of attention that forces me to talk to strangers who ask a lot of questions about him. 

I've always wondered if my antisocial personality somehow nurtured his super social personality. I thought dogs picked up on your emotions, but if he was capable of that you'd think he'd end up being antisocial like me since I become obviously uncomfortable and stressed when approached by people.


----------



## PaddyD

Your dog was sent to you to help you get out of your shell.


----------



## smileydog

Sometimes you don't get the dog you want, but the dog you need, I think Cesar Milan said that. 

Julie


----------



## southernfiction

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm disappointed that my dog ended up having the personality of a rambunctious lab puppy inside the body of such an enormous dog. I was really looking forward to the calm, serious, aloof personality of a german shepherd and I got the _very_ extreme opposite. He is literally the friendliest dog I've ever met in my life, and everyone who meets him end up saying the same thing too. I wasn't prepared for that, especially since I'm not a friendly or excited person at all. Our personalities conflict a lot because he wants every stranger in the world to come up and love on him, while I have pretty severe social anxiety and it stresses me out just having to talk to someone for a few seconds. Unfortunately he's a very impressive dog to look at, and since he's friendly too he gets a lot of attention that forces me to talk to strangers who ask a lot of questions about him.
> 
> I've always wondered if my antisocial personality somehow nurtured his super social personality. I thought dogs picked up on your emotions, but if he was capable of that you'd think he'd end up being antisocial like me since I become obviously uncomfortable and stressed when approached by people.


 
Certainly not your fault he's social! LOL. After living with many dogs in many years, I've found my best match is a dignified, contented, mannerly, watchful, smart dog. What I live with are four very smart dogs who are each missing a critical ingredient for my comfort. They challenge me. It's probably just what I need.


----------



## southernfiction

Minoli said:


> I'm very satisfied with Leo's temperament, personality, and many other things.
> 
> His ears have also been up for the last 1.5 months. Not that I would love him any less if they didn't go up, but it's nice knowing that he fits the breed standard on that part.
> 
> I just wish he was a little bigger for his age. I know he's undersized, weighed in at only 31 lbs. at 4 months. He's nearing 5 months, and I'm anxious to check again.
> 
> I was told he should get up to 80-85 lbs., I'm hoping that's right.


 

FYI: my female at 6 months is 40 pounds. She grows in _spurts_ and I'm waiting for the next one. Maybe your boy will take off soon.


----------



## Stella's Mom

So far, so good. I am very pleased with Stella.
The only disappointment is a mange spot on her head. Just when I think it is close to be going gone, it recurs.

Other than that, we have just begun Shutzhund. Her prey drive appears good and her tracking is off to a good start. We will not meet the protection work helper for a few more weeks as he is needed somewhere else.

She is obedient for the most part, and very sweet. Her disposition is fantastic. She is 70 pounds at 9 months and she is larger than the adult females at the Shutzhund club. She is a good sized dog for sure.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Syaoransbear said:


> I'm disappointed that my dog ended up having the personality of a rambunctious lab puppy inside the body of such an enormous dog. I was really looking forward to the calm, serious, aloof personality of a german shepherd and I got the _very_ extreme opposite. He is literally the friendliest dog I've ever met in my life, and everyone who meets him end up saying the same thing too. I wasn't prepared for that, especially since I'm not a friendly or excited person at all. Our personalities conflict a lot because he wants every stranger in the world to come up and love on him, while I have pretty severe social anxiety and it stresses me out just having to talk to someone for a few seconds. Unfortunately he's a very impressive dog to look at, and since he's friendly too he gets a lot of attention that forces me to talk to strangers who ask a lot of questions about him.
> 
> I've always wondered if my antisocial personality somehow nurtured his super social personality. I thought dogs picked up on your emotions, but if he was capable of that you'd think he'd end up being antisocial like me since I become obviously uncomfortable and stressed when approached by people.


Maybe you got the right dog for you at the right time in your life...kind of like a yin for your yang. 

I bet this is probably just what you needed even if it goes against what you are comfortable with. It is an opportunity for social growth.


----------



## bad_news07

I love Max! He's the best. Really goofy and playful with us but a true guard dog when we are not home. Love him


----------



## S19977

elisabeth_00117 said:


> ......... who before would send him in a lunging, barking fit. He started to understand that people were not bad, or scary or whatever he thought they were and really allowed himself to open up and just 'be' around them.
> 
> Now, six months later and no reactive episodes in months and months, he ENJOYS meeting new people and is kid OBSESSED. He is almost giddy when he meets someone new and I have no issues or problems or second thoughts about allowing him to meet strangers or bringing him to public places with a lot of people.


Funny, that's *exactly* what my dog is doing now. He used to be great with strangers. Now, at 11 months, completely opposite. Doing a home visit with my behavorist. He's still great with my family and my 2 year old.....


----------



## jang

I have had Sibi for 10 months now--got her at 14 months--she was returned to the breeder because previous owner couldn't control her on a leash--after all this time--neither can I --she pulls--doesn't listen--she is just a horrible embarrassment in public due to this behavior..I love her--but come on Sibi--get it together--but honestly--i don't think she will ever get any better. But she is a really good, sweet GSD...just not what I expected


----------



## southernfiction

jang said:


> I have had Sibi for 10 months now--got her at 14 months--she was returned to the breeder because previous owner couldn't control her on a leash--after all this time--neither can I --she pulls--doesn't listen--she is just a horrible embarrassment in public due to this behavior..I love her--but come on Sibi--get it together--but honestly--i don't think she will ever get any better. But she is a really good, sweet GSD...just not what I expected


 
She's still really young. Have you thought of starting over with the collar/leash training ... as if she's a puppy? Take away everything she correlates with heeling and start fresh, including a different type collar and leash. Make the whole thing just this marvelous game. Food, food, food. Laugh some. Tell her she's fantastic. Go ever so slowly. If you get frustrated, stop. Try again later. I just think this Sibi will do it for you.


----------



## holland

I think she will too


----------



## jang

My plan exactly!!! I can't walk her anymore but have hired a walker--but she knows nothing about the rights and wrongs of walking--so, I'm going to work with her too if she wants..Vacation is over tomorrow--back to Fl and our new training regime! Thanks for the advise.. 
jan


----------



## Anthony8858

My only disappointment I have, is the fact that I couldn't get 2 of her. 

She is what she is.... It's up to me to make the best of her.


----------



## jetscarbie

I think I am more disappointed with myself than my dogs.

I've probably done everything wrong with them.

My oldest is afraid to go walking. For some reason, my big, unafraid dog at home becomes a hot mess when we leave the house. He was so afraid when he was younger...at class...that we dropped out. I was embarrassed at myself.


----------



## dogdragoness

Guess I shouldn't be disappointed BC she is a rescue (Josefina I mean) but sometimes I do get pissed when she does her stupid acting like a little puppy crap


----------



## Warrior09

I wouldnt say i regret having hachi, I'm *frustrated* of the fact that he won't listen to me and is extremely hyper. Ive gotten him to sit, but when my female rottie comes around its like he doesnt want to pay to attention to me, he just wants to play with her all the time and the only way she will get around him is if i'm around hachi (jealousy problem there) but i love him, his beautiful and friendly just wish i could get more in control with him (on the same level).


----------



## Warrior09

jang said:


> I have had Sibi for 10 months now--got her at 14 months--she was returned to the breeder because previous owner couldn't control her on a leash--after all this time--neither can I --she pulls--doesn't listen--she is just a horrible embarrassment in public due to this behavior..I love her--but come on Sibi--get it together--but honestly--i don't think she will ever get any better. But she is a really good, sweet GSD...just not what I expected


Trust me I know your pain and frustration LOL Hachi is the same way he pulls and tugs and wraps me up in the leash.  but hopefully i can just clear my head and start over. Pm me if you find a cure to it


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Am I disappointed in my two GSD's.No.They are who they are. My disappointment is in myself .As I look at Daisy sleeping on her bed in the dininmg room and Lucky stretched out across the study floor I am pretty happy. Now if we were talking 2001 to 2003 daisy made me nuts . I wanted a GSD w/ a lab personality. Instead I got Attila the Hun aka daisy. she was a full force gale ,issues w/ children ,hates female dogs ,good w/ males,prey drive w/ anything running horses,cats rabbit ,people ,ask the census worker and in general her own dog. daisy really has no need to please anyone.Dont get me wrong she is affectionate ,can be cuddly and in general when its just us even as a young dog she is great. I have to say that as i have stopped putting her in losing situations the chaos and crisis has almost completely stopped.Lucky has probably suffered behaviorally because of daisy but he is still very manageble on the leash,lousy recalland and requires very soft correction in everything but his stranger and cat reactivity.They are my dogsand have been there for me for many years. Would I want to have another dog like Daisy ? No I would make very different choices in picking a dog. Would i get another dog like Luck yes but Id hope i would do better w/ that dog because they had a more balanced dog to live with then Lucky had in Daisy..


----------



## chelle

I will echo what so many others say, in that they're more disappointed in themselves. I am, too.

I *never* wanted a third dog. Our happy little two-dog family suited me *just fine!* BUT my son's dogs had pups. I told him, nope, I won't be taking one. Well, obviously that changed. I just kept thinking about how much I loved Bailey's mom, what a really incredibly good girl she is and I caved. (long story)

I did this KNOWING I had little knowledge of the bitch's history and ZERO knowledge of the sire's history... and did it anyway! My other dogs are pb and I have always been very anti-byb. So against my nature to go that route.

It has upset the pack, certainly. It is getting better, but my middle dog and Bailey still have issues and I am likely to never be able to have them be unsupervised in the house together. Sigh. Frustrating. My oldest and middle dog can be alone forever in the house together, eat together, it's calm and wonderful.. but Bailey in the mix has upset our balance.

My oldest dog is the easiest dog in the world. She has almost no faults. Her only problems are excessive barking at times and allergies. That's it. Perfect in really every way. Not the brightest bulb in the box, but sweet, very well tempered, just a jewel of a dog.

Middle dog... doesn't like other dogs. Won't attack but doesn't want their attention in any form. She's stubborn. Insanely smart with stubborness to match. A big cuddler, which I enjoy very much, but aloof.

SO. Here I am, running ragged to properly raise him and also give my two older girls the attention and care they deserve. It's just almost too much at times. I'm tired tonight, can you tell, hehe.

After all that negativity, here comes the positive.  Bailey is incredible, considering his byb lineage. He is very smart, aims to please, seems to enjoy training, is very dog friendly. He's learned commands quickly, loves frisbee, readily drops whatever. Many really positive traits considering. He's my velcro guy. I love him very, very deeply. He wears me out! but he's the offleash, smart dog I think I wanted when I got my two others. (ouch) Do I regret it? No, I can't say that... but wish the timing had been different maybe. Maybe I'll feel different (and less exhausted!) in six months to a year. I just keep reminding myself that the time I put in NOW, while he's young, will pay off in spades later. I know it will. (Well, that thought keeps me going, anyway.)


----------



## PaddyD

Since time has passed since this thread started, disappointments have occurred. My latest is that Abby won't WAIT or STOP when there is a deer in sight. Except for that she has been perfect, even for squirrels. Not too happy when she disappears from sight for a few minutes when chasing a deer.
Yes, I know, why isn't she leashed.
Because we are in the woods for cryin out loud.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Warrior09 said:


> Trust me I know your pain and frustration LOL Hachi is the same way he pulls and tugs and wraps me up in the leash.  but hopefully i can just clear my head and start over. Pm me if you find a cure to it


My friend's four-year-old German Shorthaired Pointer had this issue and they took her to a trainer. The trainer fixed the problem within three months. Just a thought!


----------



## Pepper311

Well I have had my pup for a few months now. She is everything I ever wanted in a dog. She is not perfect but pretty close. She is a fence barker she will sneak things out the doggie door to chew on them with out us seeing. But besides those 2 things she is the best dog ever. I am not at all disappointed .


----------



## vhowell7

Shadow is making great progress, the only complaint is her sensitive stomach/bowel issues. She eats anything that catches her eye - acorns, cat poop, small plastic things, you name it, so I have to watch her like a hawk. Learning the "Leave it!" command and "drop it!" has probably saved her life more than once. Other than that , she is amazing. She LOVES people, other dogs. We dont have small kids around AT ALL and it amazes me that young kids 4, 5, 6 years old come running up to pet my dog on walks, and all Shadow wants to do is lick them. 
Other than the stomach issues she is healthy, and as far as that goes we have a low cost VET clinic (KAAWS) up the street who only charges $17 for an office visit, so we can go as often as we like!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Some of these posts are kinda funny, with the exception of the ones with serious health issues. I will comment that I've never had a GS that didn't have a bit of a finicky stomach, though. 

Buddy is terrified of thunder, always was and still is. It's the one exception where he could get in bed with me (and if I didn't let him, he'd sneak up and lay on the far side when I was sleeping, but only during t-storms). He's now too old to get up on the bed when it storms so, yes, I put a sheet down on his huge pillow bed so I don't end up eating loose dog hair in my sleep, and sleep on his pillow with him during storms. Buddy is also afraid of the sound of gunfire. Bear, the fearless, was terrified of - get this: hot air balloons. During the first 7-8 years of life, I lived in Louisville, a city full of hot air balloon enthusiasts. He would absolutely freak when one went over the house. I took him to a park once for a long walk and a hot air balloon went by. It's the only time he ever got away from me. He bolted so hard the leash jerked right out of my hands. I ran around yelling his name, couldn't find him and then went back to the car, very upset. I'd left the windows open and guess who was sitting in the front seat with his tongue hanging out? 

The GS I'm getting in about 10 days is known to chase cats. But she didn't seem skittish at all in personality and wants to please, so I'm hopeful. I worried about the cat chasing thing for awhile, but when I think back, Buddy chased things when he was young, too. Over the years, being called "bad dog" (a sure thing to cause him to slink) or putting a hand out to stop, or just saying "no" has been effective. We'll see what this new girl's quirks are.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Cat chasing is very fixable with good, positive training.

AM I disappointed in my dogs? Yes and no. 

Disappointed that I was unable to meet some of my performance goals with Kayos as she has HD. But those were my goals not hers and she could care less. She is terrific and hip replacement surgery was the best money I have spent in a long time. :thumbup:

Disappointed in Havoc in that he is so high drive he is difficult to work with. He is a joy to train when his impulse control is good but when he goes over the top he is not fun to train and I have gotten nipped a few times. But he will make me a better trainer and owner provided I don't kill him first.:rofl: He is a great dog, bold, confident and fearless, great temperament.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

PaddyD said:


> Not too happy when she disappears from sight for a few minutes when chasing a deer.
> Yes, I know, why isn't she leashed.
> Because we are in the woods for cryin out loud.


If it's a just few minutes, she may just be chasing them off her territory, which isn't the same thing as running deer. My shepherds never seemed to care less about deer, but I had a beagle named Pup that could not stand to see a deer in eyesight of our yard. She wouldn't run them, but she would chase them out of the perimeter of the yard area, then come right back (try keeping a beagle in - regular Houdinis).


----------



## bamorgan7

It's been awhile since I have posted something, and thats because I have had no problems with Ace until I went out of town during thanksgiving week. I left him at a dog place and when I went to pick him up they informed me that he got in a fight. I didn't think much of it until everytime he comes up on a dog he will now go bizzarks on the dog and seems like he wants to kill the dog. Since I dont have another dog I dont know how to address the situation.


----------



## mnbue

bamorgan7 said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted something, and thats because I have had no problems with Ace until I went out of town during thanksgiving week. I left him at a dog place and when I went to pick him up they informed me that he got in a fight. I didn't think much of it until everytime he comes up on a dog he will now go bizzarks on the dog and seems like he wants to kill the dog. Since I dont have another dog I dont know how to address the situation.


If you can, I'd really suggest working with a trainer. Not an obedience class per se (although there are some group classes that focus on aggressive dogs), but if possible one-on-one with someone who can assess your dog's issues. 

If for some reason you *really* can't do that, I'd suggest learning as much as you can about dog behaviour so that you can assess what's really going on with him. There's a big difference between how you'd deal with true "dog aggression", and a dog that's been attacked and is now reactive. Many dogs that are insecure around other dogs behave how you describe. Above all, keep your dog away from any strange dogs until you're 100% sure he's safe. This is both for you, the other dogs, and him - he'll be looking to you to tell him how he should be reacting. If you don't control any situation so that there _is_ no fight, he'll have lost confidence that you're able to control those situations, and it'll just get worse...whatever the reason it started.


----------



## PaddyD

Originally Posted by PaddyD 
Not too happy when she disappears from sight for a few minutes when chasing a deer.
Yes, I know, why isn't she leashed.
Because we are in the woods for cryin out loud.


KentuckyGSDLover said:


> If it's a just few minutes, she may just be chasing them off her territory, which isn't the same thing as running deer. My shepherds never seemed to care less about deer, but I had a beagle named Pup that could not stand to see a deer in eyesight of our yard. She wouldn't run them, but she would chase them out of the perimeter of the yard area, then come right back (try keeping a beagle in - regular Houdinis).


Nope, this occurs in wooded areas a few miles from home ... state parks, etc. They are large areas and she doesn't come close to catching them. But I am stepping on my OP, this is just supposed to be a non-responding thread.


----------



## venture16

I have bought a new dog. It is very smart but I must train it more.


----------



## Olivers mama

"this is just supposed to be a non-responding thread"

What does this mean? I mean, this thread is 15 pages long - if 1 isn't supposed to respond, where can we post our dog disappointment?!


----------



## DFrost

PaddyD said:


> I am one of the many GSD owners are very satisfied/happy with how my dog turned out. I see many, many posts from members who either got their puppy from a BYB, a shelter, or a respected breeder ... all of whom are very happy (and maybe surprised) with how their dogs grew into good canine companions and citizens.
> Is there anyone here who either regrets getting a GSD or is disappointed in how your pup turned out? If so, why? This is a no-blame, judgment-free thread.


A "non-responding" thread shouldn't ask for comments such as: "Is there anyone here who either regrets getting a GSD or is disappointed in how your pup turned out?"

DFrost


----------



## Olivers mama

Still don't get the "non-responder" thing...but here goes anyway.

Ours is a Rescue. Found wandering the streets a couple of hundred miles from here. Malnourished, battered, bruised. 1 1/2 years later, she weighs almost 20 lbs more, has turned into a physically beautiful dog & is healthy. About 3 years old now (best guess). Only physical scar that can be seen now is a small one across her the bridge of her nose.

But I am disappointed. Months of training where she did well. Now the vet says she has "Brat-itis". Refuses to do anything without treats. And she snaps, which hurts.

I'm not asking for advice. Been there, done that. Got smacked in return. Am trying a different line of work with her.

But yes, I'm disappointed. Am hopeful this will pass. Just finished my chemo, so will address the biting in another couple of months, when I get the feeling back in my hands & feet! :crazy: But disappointment is curable, so no worries!


----------



## PaddyD

DFrost said:


> A "non-responding" thread shouldn't ask for comments such as: "Is there anyone here who either regrets getting a GSD or is disappointed in how your pup turned out?"
> 
> DFrost


My apologies. By not responding I meant not responding to posters, as in trying to 'help' them or to go off on a tangent. Rather, just to post your disappointment. Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## sashadog

Yep. I am disappointed that we didn't do our research and rescued a GSD that is a bit too much dog for us. It has made our experience with the breed not one we're necessarily eager to repeat. I love her dearly and she's taught me a TON but my life with her hasn't had the same level of fun and enjoyment that I've had with my other dogs. She's fear reactive, has issues with our other dogs, and also developed cancer at 3 years old, issues we weren't even kind of ready to deal with and as a result became overwhelmed pretty quickly. 

I am working hard on her fear and reactivity issues (and making slow but steady progress) however we don't have the money to continue with a trainer and any spare cash is going to go to cancer treatment  I'm not gonna lie... I often look at other's pictures and fun, happy stories of their amazing GSD's and feel really jealous. I'd love to give the breed another chance someday but I think I'll need to meet alot of healthy stable dogs before I'm ready to jump in again.


----------



## mnleann

i can't say disappointed in my dog at all, the only thing is i hate how small she is and maybe how clingy and needy she is as well, other than that im very happy she listens very well LOVES people and even other animals (well not so good with real small dogs but as long as they don't lick her face she tolerates them)her clinginess can be annoying at times but i love the fact she snuggles with me and her loyalty is unbelievable, i was sick for a long time and she refused to leave my side it was hard for the family to get her to go out or even eat she had to have food in my room right next to the bed and they had to leash her to take her to the door to potty, once back inside she would race back to my side i love her dearly she is turning 8 in dec and i have to laugh there are days where she looks at me like mom REALLY do we have to get out of bed right at this moment. I can't imagine not having her around she may not look the typical shepherd build but i couldn't ask for a better dog!


----------



## LoveEcho

I think I can say that on some level, I am disappointed. Anyone who knows me (and knows me on this forum) knows that Echo is my best friend and soulmate. I love him desperately, he is my heart and soul. However... I wanted a German Shepherd. In the true sense of the breed... drive and everything. Echo is a Lab in a GSD's body.... nothing we've tried has developed any sense of drive. We've done scent work with him, and he gets it done, but he doesn't seem to enjoy it. He's extraordinarily lazy and low-energy. I wanted a GSD to do Schutzhund with. We're considering getting a second dog, and I would like to get a higher-drive female.. possibly even a malinois.


----------



## millie12

Keep in mind - I have only had my new rescue for 1-1/2 months. Sooo, I do realize things may change.
I love her (Lexi), she is wonderful. She healed my broken heart after Cleo died. 

BUT, I do wish she didn't love EVERYONE. I am hoping as she matures (she is approx 1-1/2 yro) that changes a bit. Not totally... just a bit.


----------



## OriginalWacky

The only thing even resembling disappointment in either of our dogs is that Krissie is such a little thing, and even that isn't really a disappointment as she works out to be the perfect size to snuggle. Koshka thus far is exactly what we wanted, and anything that might be 'wrong' with him would be our fault.


----------



## Magda

I love Bella dearly, but am disappointed that she is overprotective of me, and suffers from seperation anxiety! I got her at 5 months old from a very respected breeder, and from the word go she attached herself to me and would cower at the sight of my husband. Obedience class was a nightmare, everyone and their dog had her in attack mode. But if the trainer or other owners took her on the leash she was the model pupil! Believe it or not she actually ended up being well trained. Give her back to me and all **** breaks loose! My husband takes her to his building sites, she runs around loose not even noticing the bricklayers etc, plays with the other dogs, but let me arrive and she is ready to bite. Out walks are a constant battle when other dogs feature, yet she ignores them when off the leash and I stand back. Thrives at doggy day care, once you get her inside, that is! She does not even look back at me, just runs and plays immediately. Even at the vet, she sees him she growls, I hand him the leash and off she goes as happy as anything! Yet she obeys my every command and never leaves my side. Maybe it's me!


----------



## lzver

I was very uncertain about getting a GSD. My husband had 2 when he was younger and has dreamt of having one again. He patiently waited 25 years and now we have Jake - he's a 12 week old male.

Now I realize we have only had him for 1 month, but he's an amazing little pup. He has the usual puppy issues, but he's full of life and personality and he's so smart and loyal.

Not disappointed so far. In fact I'm head over heels for my little man


----------



## britchick

I bought my WGSD from the pound in E. St. Louis about 2 months ago now, when I did it I had some serious concerns about how well he would get along with my horses and other dog. In fact, I didn't adopt him outright, I only fostered for the first 2 weeks to make sure it would be a good fit. But now, two months later, I couldn't be happier with him. I grew up with Border Collies, so I always thought I would want a lower energy dog, until my ex bought himself an English Bulldogge, laziest dog I've ever seen. But Scout has so much energy and prances about everywhere, we go for hour long walks and he is still happy to go for more when we are done. He runs around the horses field with me when I am working with my horses and he and Daisy (my 1/2 pitt) get along like they grew up together. I am so happy with my decision. He is everything I wanted, with one small exception. He is almost too laid back sometimes. I have never once seen him bark or get at all defensive when somebody pulls up our drive. In fact, at one point I had somebody walk right into my house, somebody I didn't know (they were a friend of my mother's) go upstairs, walk into our attic, and take out some boxes, and Scout just laid on the sofa the entire time happy as could be. And while I don't want a dog that will go on the attack, it would have been nice to have some kind of bark or warning that this person had walked into my house! 


But despite that I love Scout very much,and am super happy with him...he will just never be considered a watch dog!


----------



## Anthony8858

I'm not disappointed in my dog at all. If anything, I'm disappointed that *I* don't have enough knowledge to fully utilize her capabilities. These GSD dogs are so smart, and 99.9% of whatever they do, is the owner / handler.


----------



## Dragonwyke

Dragonwyke said:


> _both sasha and banshee are very nearly perfect for me. sasha is a mix, but i call her gsd anyway cuz she's probably about 50% gsd, the rest being husky/wolfdog mix. she's very laid back and wouldn't hurt a fly, no aggression whatever tho she does have ALOT of drive. banshee is a pb gsd, tho over sized and lanky. he's in overdrive almost all the time w/a HUGE play drive and almost no prey drive, he wouldn't hurt a fly. he doesn't even like to fight w/the other dogs when they want to wrestle. he just walks away even tho he towers over them all. they're wonderful cuz they can both walk me into the ground, and still have energy left over. which is why i wanted a gsd in the first place. banshee is protective and defensive of his family and pack, sasha will love anyone that walks into thru the fence, she doens't care. if she doesn't like the look of them, she'll go hide out.
> 
> the ONLY thing i would change is that sasha doesn't always listen when i want her to. she's very independant and will only follow commands when she feels they benefit her in some way, typical of a wolfdog. but i can live w/her independant ways. the only thing i'd change about banshee is his delicate bone structure in his legs and feet. he's built like a deer and always getting bruised or hurt somehow and can't always go on our 4mi long walks and he gets frustrated over it. my biggest disappointment is the treatment they both received by the humans in their lives before they came to me, being that they're both rescues.
> 
> otherwise i LOVE LOVE LOVE my gsds.
> 
> maria
> _


well since we started this thread our home has added another gsd. so i figured i'd paste him onto this earlier post. 

Hugo is an abandonment case we picked up in November last year, so he's been w/us for 5mos. seems alot longer he's so much a part of our family already. we tried to rehome him but he came back to us cuz he was just too big for the people, lol. not surprising, he's a horse. 

i have NO disappointments w/him at all. he's sweet natured, relatively calm for a 2yr old, beautiful, healthy (now), beautiful movement, very large (i like tall dogs), loves to howl, not at all aggressive, and is a total lover and very laid back. he's a good opposite to Banshee and Sasha. he's really sold me on the large size gsd's. 

again my disappointments lie w/the ppl who abandoned him and made him handshy, left him w/bruised ribs, staples in his feet, loud sound fearful, and voice fearful. we're still working on getting him used to the idea that not everyone wants to hit, kick or scream at him and he doesn't have to drop and roll over just cuz there's a loud voice. 

dw~

'Lena w/ (L to R) Banshee, Hugo n Sasha


----------



## Sunflowers

I feel honored to own such a noble, intelligent, beautiful dog. Hans is even more than I hoped he would be. 

I can't say I am disappointed, but there is one thing I wish I could do with him: cuddle. I have exactly 60 seconds when I get him out of his crate to love on him before he goes into landshark mode. I do believe this will change as he gets older, but it is tough not to be able to cuddle such a gorgeous little big dog.


----------



## Bear L

I'm a new GSD owner and is disappointed that my GSD puppy is greatly fearful of all dogs she meets, doesn't matter if it's a 3 lbs puppy or 100 lbs GSD. She's improved and over time she'll likely be ok, but it's having to work on this that is disappointing to me. Another disappointment is in myself only, that I didn't do enough research to know that a GSD could have so much drive, always on on on except for maybe for few hours of napping during the day. I was jealous of posters in other threads that says their puppy sleeps after walks or is out for most of the day after a 30 min walk / play. I wanted a lazy dog for the lazy me! But like one of the posters on this thread say, disappointments are thankfully only temporary / fixable. And perhaps I did get the dog I need rather than the dog I want - one that will fix my laziness.


----------



## Ichigo's Mom

I LOVE my 4 1/2 month old baby boy Ichigo. But I'm a new dog owner also and even though I did a lot of research and "right dog for you" testing online there are times I wonder if a GSD was right for me. I have many health issues and wanted a dog that could keep me going and laughing. So far that's been no problem at all but keeping his mind working is a bit of a challenge. I'm not sure what to do for him when he has to be inside and he gets bored. He still is mouthing and sometimes draws blood. I've tried coins in a can, water bottle and just abut everything else to correct it. It's gotten better but I'm afraid that it'll turn to biting soon if I don't get it under control. He also chases the cats pretty bad. He's finally listening when we say to "leave it" when he's after a cat but maybe only 50% of the time. I'm working really hard with him on obedience and socialization and just hope I'm doing a good job and he'll turn out to be an amazing representative of his breed.


----------



## Sammie

I am not disappointed with my 6 month old Sammie but I am having issues with her obedience. She is very protective of me and my children. We started puppy classes last week and she acted like a rabbid dog around everyone. The trainer had to put us in a cage to keep her away from others. When we are at the house she jumps on us all the time. My boys who are 8 and 11 are scared of her. The trainer asked us to not come back to the group meetings. She is going to work with her one on one but said sometimes German Shepherds can't be trained? I might have to get rid of her if this training doesn't work.


----------



## codmaster

Sammie said:


> I am not disappointed with my 6 month old Sammie but I am having issues with her obedience. She is very protective of me and my children. We started puppy classes last week and she acted like a rabbid dog around everyone. The trainer had to put us in a cage to keep her away from others. When we are at the house she jumps on us all the time. My boys who are 8 and 11 are scared of her. The trainer asked us to not come back to the group meetings. She is going to work with her one on one but said sometimes German Shepherds can't be trained? I might have to get rid of her if this training doesn't work.


 
Hi!

First, I would suggest that you find another trainer if there is one available in your area.

Any trainer that says a GSD cannot be trained is incompetent at best (not to mention breed biased!).

Second your dog is NOT being protective - not at 6 mo. esp.

Third - how can you be "having issues" with her obedience when you just started OB class? Your dog doesn't know any OB yet (and I suspect that you are pretty new to it as well?).

Sounds (from what we can get from the Internet and a very brief description) that either your dog has some fear aggression(FA) concerns and/or just normal "bratty" teenage GSD behavior. Either can be addressed and at least managed (FA) and trained - the bratty stuff.

One question I would have is how did your pup act in class - really really excited and just "hyper" or was it an aggressive bark telling the other dogs to "stay away from me". And it would take an experienced person actually seeing the behavior to really tell the difference. BUT the difference is important as it will give the trainer real hints on how to address her behavior.

See if you can find an experienced trainer who is used to dealing with large potentially aggressive dogs (and with GSD's ideally).

Maybe you could find a local ScH club with some good trainers in it? Or at least they might have some contacts for you to try.

Keep us all informed.

*YOU CAN FIX YOUR DOG'S BEHAVIOR!*


BTW - don't feel discouraged about being asked not to come to the group class! Happens to the best of US! A while ago I was asked the same (by the training Dir. of our local OB club). And recently she asked me to bring my male GSD to a couple of Beginners OB classes to work as a demo dog!

BTW2 - don't worry about the jumping - that is not aggression at all! Just untrained "Bratty" behavior. Your dog wants to be with you and play with you and her littermates (your sons!). Dogs do it all the time to each other. She has to be trained not to jump (and all dogs can be trained to not jump on people!). (Mine was like a jumping jack as a puppy! - but now doesn't jump at all!)


----------



## GusGus

I love Gus very much, but I am disappointed. I am not disappointed in him, but myself for not being more informed to GSDs. Gus would have turned out much differently I'd I would have done my research and socialized him properly and done more training as a small puppy. He's a wonderful dog, but he is reactive and stubborn by my own fault.


----------



## Cheyanna

The only disappointment I have is that Fiona does not like to cuddle or sleep on my bed. But she is awesome otherwise and the best thing to happen to me. I thought her bitch stripe was where her wings were.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codmaster

GusGus said:


> I love Gus very much, but I am disappointed. I am not disappointed in him, but myself for not being more informed to GSDs. Gus would have turned out much differently I'd I would have done my research and socialized him properly and done more training as a small puppy. He's a wonderful dog, but he is reactive and stubborn by my own fault.


Don't blame yourself, esp. not entirely!

A LOT of a dog's behavior is based on his/her genes as well. both together make up the dog's personality/temperament!


----------



## GusGus

codmaster said:


> Don't blame yourself, esp. not entirely!
> 
> A LOT of a dog's behavior is based on his/her genes as well. both together make up the dog's personality/temperament!


He is just really reactive, and I think I could have blocked a lot of it by socializing him better as a puppy and also caught it earlier to try to get it into control with training and correcting it earlier than a year and a half.

I know genetics play a big part and i'm SOOO lucky he isn't aggressive. His sire was very aggressive, and I wasn't even allowed to pet him. I didn't know any better then being as this is my first dog ever. Today, as much as I hate to say it, I would have never gotten a puppy from this breeder. But I love my boy anyway.


----------



## Rangers-mom

I am very happy with Ranger. He is a gem of a dog, sweet, smart, outgoing, calm..and we are working on his fears. He is getting better with grates and I actually got him across a bridge yesterday, yay! He is still a little puppy crazy; sometimes he pulls when we walk and ocassionally he jumps, but generally he is pretty good. My only disappointment is the timing. My other dog, Buzz, is 11 years old and I would love to be able to dote on him in his last years. He deserves it. We got him when he was 5 yo and he had been mistreated. He grew to trust us and it seems like he really loves us in a way that no other dog has. I wish I could give him all my attention.


----------



## PupperLove

I was very disappointed when I found out that my dog's reactiveness was not going to go away with training. I felt so upset, sad, unsure, and any other emotion you can imagine about our future together knowing he was going to require extra care. It is not something I wanted to deal with at the time. But as he's grown, it's just another precaution. As pet owners, there are tons of precautions we need to be taking , and right now, it doesn't seem like anything I need to be going to extra lengths for, it's just something we _do,_ and have been doing the entire time we've had him. I wouldn't trade him for the world, he's a great family pet, very faithful and loyal, gorgeous, smart, is wonderful with the kids, everyone loves him, and he has a deep bark that shakes the windows when someone comes over (there are problems with 'prowlers' in our neighborhood at night). I really couldn't hope for much more than that!


----------



## Dante's mom

Disappointed? No. My last GSD died in my arms 16 years ago. Yes, it took me that long and the help of a wonderful rescue husky to heal. We now have Dante. He is such a joy. I look at him all of the time and smile because I am so thankful to have him. We are training for agility and tracking it is really neat because my husband who never cared about competitions is excited, our trainer is excited, and most of all Dante not only gets excited but brings such great energy. It's contagious and so much fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

I've never felt dissapointed by any of my dogs. None of them have ever been "perfect" dogs, but they are awesome to me. I've been disappointed in myself for not doing better by them, sometimes.


----------



## LoveOscar

I have yet to be disappointed in my dogs. Just myself. Especially with Judas, I wish I had the knowledge and finances then to take him on like I do now. I really feel like I failed him when he had to be put down because of health issues we couldnt afford to figure out never mind treat.

I am very hopeful with Oscar. He has a lot of serious fear issues concerning anything to do with people, he may have bad nerves, I dont know. But I am really hopeful he can come around and be my constant companion, even in public. And if he can't, he'll still be my constant companion at home.

LO


----------



## Bellsthedog

Until she was 2.5-3 years maybe a bit. She was such a handful as a pup. I'm very happy with her now that she's a bit older. She's a great dog. 

My boy, I have adored since the moment I've laid eyes on him. We adopted him 3 weeks ago and I love him so much already and believe it was kismet that I own him. I couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## Big Sid

Just once, I would like to come home to a clean house. I realize they don't have thumbs, but they could still do dishes, push the vacume cleaner and put clothes in a pile. I mean they are smart enough to figure out how to open my doors, cuboards, take things off the counter and pull my shoes out of the closet. So, they dont fool me, I think they are just being lazy.


----------



## kjdreyer

My 5 month old girl is still a puppy, but I'm thrilled with how she's turning out - wonderful temperment with people and dogs (haven't tried cats yet!), the fastest learner I've ever had (brag alert - recall example in one puppy class, fast learner example in our second class!) she has a beautiful sable coat, and a nice tall, thin shape. I got to see her brother and sister today, and they were adorable but I feel as if definitely got the pick of the litter!


----------



## TommyB681

my dog as the things shes good at and the things shes not good at. is she the gsd that you see doing sports and all that no shes not. but shes mine and shes the best dog i could have ever found


----------



## kjdreyer

Mre2me said:


> My 12 week pup seems so hard to train on some simple things like "down", "paw" and "come". Also impossible to teach her not to bite family members. The only thing I got down good is the sit.
> 
> She also likes to poop all over the yard (but not on the concrete, thank god) and I am not sure how to train her to do it in the same spot.
> 
> I am probably just a bad trainer though.
> 
> She loves to socialize with other dogs and people and is super friendly to strangers. No barking/hostility issues. She doesn't like to cuddle much though


I'm sure you're not a bad trainer! 12 weeks is just to young for your pup to learn all of this stuff! Check out the puppy behavior posts, you will find tons of info about what's normal puppy stuff that she will grow out of


----------



## Muneraven

You know, it's funny. I'm 53 now and I've had quite a few dogs in my life. And I just feel like I've failed my dogs a hundred times more than any of them ever failed me. I'm not trying to come off as a Pollyanna by saying that. None of them were perfect. But I've been short-tempered with a dog. I've been lazy with a dog. I've been too distracted to do right by a dog. I've gotten a dog for the wrong reasons. I've even given up on a dog. And, honest to God, I really think every one of those dogs did their best by me. I know every one of them loved me. I loved every one of them, but I think they were better at loving than I was.

I sometimes think humans were given dogs so that they could aspire to something better and more pure than themselves.

Anyway, I guess any disappointment I've ever had in a dog usually turns out to be better directed at myself.


----------



## Mister E

Max is 15 months old, and I'm disappointed because he doesn't "Come" unless he feels like it.

We've had three other GSDs in our family, for 9, 10, and 13 years. All were obedience-trained, worked with hand signals. . .and "came" whenever called from whatever they were doing. Guess that really spoiled me! Now we live on some wooded acreage. Max is fine in the house and outside up close or on-leash. But when he's out of reach, he may decide to run down the road to see the cows or through the woods to visit a friend. When called, he may come, or he may look at me and go merrily on his way. We can chase him in the car-- he does like to "go for a ride" if we can reach him--or wait for him to return on his own, half-an-hour to 2 hours later. He's a wonderful companion otherwise. . .loving, friendly, playful. And he's the most intelligent GSD we've ever had. 

I concede the fault is mine. . .the only thing I've done differently from the others, however, is delay his training: my previous dogs began training at 6-9 months. Max was so energetic, playful, and unfocused, I waited until his first birthday to begin more than the most basic of commands.

This is really getting me down. It's hindering more advanced training, and I will not have a pet this large that is not obedient and that I cannot trust explicitly. If I can't figure out a way to overcome this (a couple of training suggestions have not been successful) my only alternatives are to keep him on a line, which I consider just this side of brutality, or give him to someone with a fenced yard. . .not much better. 

Anyhow, that's _mea culpa. _But you did ask!


----------



## Pooky44

I wish my dog was less shy with other dogs and would stand her ground.
No matter the size of another dog approaching she will go WAY around
to avoid any contact. She is 3 and it is a little embarrassing to have
a GSD that is fearful rather than stalwart.
Other than that she is an excellent dog in all respects.


----------



## gsdlover91

I am the farthest thing from being disappointed in my dog. He is PERFECT, everything I could ask for in a dog. At 9 months old, he knows all the basic commands in German and by hand signals. He is learning the more advanced commands now (heel, retrieve, etc.) He learns so fast, has drive, has a GREAT temperament, and is such a love bug. He is my best friend, and he amazes me every day. He loves running/hiking with me, and he's always got his eye on me. Never to let me out of his sight. He is GREAT with children, even strange children, and is a good ambassador for the GSD as a breed. Most people are amazed at how nice and well behaved he is. He has been a breeze in raising (besides a few minor issues with the cats). He is not fearful of anything! We can stand 5 feet away from an incoming train and this dog doesnt flinch. We run on the sidewalk next to cars zooming by - doesnt phase him. Although I know much of this is because of my hard work and dedication in raising him, his genetics certainly played a huge part as well. I couldn't have asked for a better dog. :wub:


----------



## volcano

WORST THREAD EVER. Does this have to last for a week?
Imagine a thread like this in a parents forum???


----------



## julie87

Not dissappointed at all, in fact my dog exceed my expectations!!! No complaints!!!! She is 11 months. Not fearful, not aggressive (anymore) healthy, protective, incredibly smart aaaaaand GORGEOUS. Hope another one will be like this too


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

As I have read this thread, I have found myself thinking that we must be very lucky dog owners! My GSD cam from a casual breeder and an unintentional litter at that. The owner was elderly and relinquised the litter to my shelter for placement. He actually said that they were born up under his house and he didn't even see them until they were 6 weeks old when they followed the mother out into the yard. Given all that, and reading about the skin issues, fright issues, etc..I would think he would have been a good candidate for "issues." And to my knowledge he really has none. I think he's pretty darn near perfect. He was a little harder to house train than my lab and I haven't mastered "stop and down and come back" so I don't take him out in my yard off leash because I live in the middle of town. But I take him to the shelter "bark park" and he gets along beautifully with every dog he comes in contact with. He seems to have an inate ability to understand how hard he can play based on the dog's age and condition. He loves every human he has met. I am thanking my lucky stars for this gorgeous boy and wondering if some shoe is going to drop???? I sure hope not.


----------



## Pooky44

volcano said:


> WORST THREAD EVER. Does this have to last for a week?
> Imagine a thread like this in a parents forum???


Dogs are not children and we can put things in perspective when we find that our dog is not perfect. Knowing that others have similar problems lets some of us know that our dog is not all that far from normal.


----------



## jourdan

I love Avery he always surprises me. My only disappointment is that we are still battling aggression issues. And part of that is me not knowing what happens with his two different previous families and that it was so f***ing cold all winter I was really bad about walking him; he's with me at work in doggy daycare all day so when we get home at 9pm he is beat from running about. We are preparing to take the Begleithund test this fall and he couldn't be a more perfect dog at the GSD club where we practice at Fridays but can be such a little pain when walking on a busy street. Overall he is my best friend and companion since hubby is tdy so offer for work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Its funny see this thread this morning, when I was just thinking about how happy my Dexter makes me. Hes so smart and funny. Just this morning I was talking to him and he was doing those sideways head bobs he does when hes trying to understand what im saying. Hes so cute.


----------



## gsdsar

I have never been disappointed in a dog. To me that can only be placed on a person who does something, knowing the bad consequences. Dogs don't purposely do bad things. 

I have been disappointed in myself as a trainer, and in my inability to achieve specific things with a dog. Bit the disappointment was never placed on the dog. It's on the situation. 

I have been blessed with amazing dogs. They all bring unique personalities to the table. Sometimes I put expectations on a dog that I am unable to fulfill. It's not the dogs fault, sometimes it's mine as a trainer, sometimes it's just not what the dogs want to do. And now it's up to me to find the right venue for a dog, that is different from their intended purpose. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elizabethtrotchie

The only problem i have with Timber is his aggression towards my sister in law and i know somehow thats my fault. He has been a joy otherwise smart and good. Everything i expected from the breed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lzver

There were certainly times of frustration (ready to pull my hair out) when Jake was a puppy. We did get him from a BYB (learnt our lesson) and he had severe digestive issues and then developed allergies. Disappointed in him? No, more disappointed in ourselves for going the BYB direction. We spent thousands in vet bills in the first year of his life and then we switched from commercial dog food to homemade dog food. Within 2 months his digestive and allergy issues were completely resolved. The way I look at it, he was meant to be with us. We aren’t rich by any means, but we made a commitment when we brought Jake home and he got the best care we could afford. We now have a healthy 16-month old Shepherd and is settling down nicely. He still has his ‘annoying puppy’ moments but I can honestly say I enjoy his companionship now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I have not read all the posts but I will say that in some ways I have been disappointed with all of my dogs. I have also been thrilled with them. each is an individual and has little quirls that I amy not like. But, I have lots of quirks too. None of us a perfect and that includes our dogs. 

Kayos has HD and a hip implant now. No agility for a dog I got to agility with. But she turned out to be great tracker and therpay dog. She is wonderful.

Havoc has leaky drive and has bar dropping issues. His jumping style and structure do not lead to a lot of suceess in agility which is diasspointing to me. But he has done well in obedience and he seems to thrive in UKC agility. He is non aggressive with other dogs, cats, kids, people, but yet is very watchful of me. He is really a good and stable boy.

Mayhem is still an enigma. She is very athletic, very smart. She is alos willful and independent. And fearful. I am trying hard to build her confidence. She may be the dog with the most ability that I have ever had, but if she is so nervy and fearful she will never be able to compete. 

Still, they are all keepers and I love them all. 

I think we may be disappointed in our human kids too from time to time but we still love them.


----------



## Singlctldy01

I’m glad I saw this thread because I was about to ask the same question. 
It’s not that I’m disappointed with my dog, because I know her issues are not her fault, but I am unhappy with my dog and I don’t like feeling like that. I adopted her six months ago from a rescue at 15 months of age and I don’t think a week hasn’t gone by that I haven’t cried at least once over her. When I got her she had no obedience skills, no leash manners, little people socialization, little to no canine socialization and excessive barking, none of which I was made aware of my the rescue. My biggest problem with her is she is very dog reactive. Her obedience training is coming along nicely, although her recall stinks. I tried a Control Unleashed class for her reactivity and after two classes the trainer dismissed us, suggesting she needs individual sessions first before a group class. My obedience trainer doesn’t trust her around other dogs at all. On top of all that today she bit a male guest in my house. I wanted a dog I could take with me to various places and I can barely walk her around my neighborhood for fear another dog will appear. Between training and trying to control her barking I haven’t been able to “enjoy” her. I feel like such failure with her and I just don’t know what to do anymore. I hope someone here has some words of wisdom for me.


----------

